# Discuss with pixelatedharmony about feet pics, SCP or whatever I don't care



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

ToS said:


> There’s no limit to how deeply they will inhale their own farts, is there? Sounds like latching onto another meaningless academic novelty that is valued for the sake of being academic & novel. Is such a thing as “First Peoples” even possible, really? Isn’t there someone who was always there before? All the way back until you aren’t in even archaeological history and at non-human ancestors? It seems there’s no non-arbitrary way to determine the “first” or the “peoples”. It only pantomimes making any sense when shoved into the omnipresent oppressor-oppressed value system of their critical race theorizing, which is why they love it. “Peoples” is gay too.
> 
> That makes me realize; SCP is a lesser clone of academia in a lot of ways. Liberal attention whores clawing desperately for some innovation so they can grunt out a turd and say that they are published. Their cohort are the kind of people who find this impressive and will ignore how stupid the innovation is in order to simulate intelligence.
> 
> ...


Honey, I promise, all you need is a skincare routine and you’ll look at least half as good as me


----------



## Shitassdeaddude (Feb 17, 2021)

Ah, welcome to Hell.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

Shitassdeaddude said:


> Ah, welcome to Hell.


Thanks dad


----------



## Valstrax (Feb 17, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Honey, I promise, all you need is a skincare routine and you’ll look at least half as good as me


Be careful about posting pictures of yourself on here, you could get fucked over from Hell to back.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> Be careful about posting pictures of yourself on here, you could get fucked over from Hell to back.


I’m not afraid of some insecure boys in a circle-jerk to see who can try the hardest. I want them to see they pale in comparison, metaphorically but also literally because I have a bad sunburn 

I have to say, it’s a breath of fresh air that my so-called haters are the people who take me both seriously and at my word.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Feb 17, 2021)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> Be careful about posting pictures of yourself on here, you could get fucked over from Hell to back.


No, we need @pixelatedharmony to verify identity by posting timestamped feetpics to the mods' DMs or the thread.


----------



## Valstrax (Feb 17, 2021)

HIVidaBoheme said:


> No, we need @pixelatedharmony to verify identity by posting timestamped feetpics to the mods' DMs or the thread.


You know what? You're right. @pixelatedharmony Send feet pics or gtfo


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> You know what? You're right. @pixelatedharmony Send feet pics or gtfo


Can I paint my toenails first? They’re all cracked and frankly not attractive to look at and I’ve been meaning to do it anyways.

I will take requests, primary colors only and nothing too fancy I’m watching mst3k while I do this and I shan’t be focused on the work all that closely.


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 17, 2021)

Posts moved here from the SCP thread. Discuss all you need here.


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 17, 2021)

The hell is going on here? Who's the dude in the OP? How the hell did this start in the SCP thread in the first place?
@pixelatedharmony  I want some answers, boyo.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

In due time


----------



## byuu (Feb 17, 2021)

Dox your boing balls


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 17, 2021)

In due time, he says.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

You guys were cuter when you were getting my pronouns right and asking for feet pics, are you going to start disrespecting me now when you’re a length away from the goal line or were you being liars with false sincerity?

if not, still waiting for a color request



garakfan69 said:


> Dox your boing balls


Why would you want them? I didn’t even want them.



Simon Belmont said:


> Posts moved here from the SCP thread. Discuss all you need here.


Oh if you need full context, I am the soon-to-be former #1 quantity contributor, but I’ve given it all back to be used by the community at large. I came here because about every twentieth hot take is interesting and insightful and the other nineteen are at least an entertaining variety of nonsense that says more about the poster than anyone else. (I don’t know any of you well enough to say who is which except for the one person I’ve already tipped my hat to show my appreciation for their reading comprehension skills)

I am Harmony, also know as pixelatedharmony. Charmed, I’m sure.


----------



## Furret (Feb 17, 2021)

For people who are still confused, this is Roget, former Admin on the SCP wiki, and its most prolific author. Recently had a rather bizarre episode where she published an essay lamenting the trend of upvote-whoring on the wiki that she helped create, had her membership revoked, and asked the wiki's staff to delete all of her 200-something pages and move them to a place that isn't controlled by anyone from the wiki. This was documented in the SCP Foundation thread, and now she's here, or at least someone claiming to be her is here.


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 17, 2021)

Furret said:


> For people who are still confused, this is Roget, former Admin on the SCP wiki, and its most prolific author. Recently had a rather bizarre episode where she published an essay lamenting the trend of upvote-whoring on the wiki that she helped create, had her membership revoked, and asked the wiki's staff to delete all of her 200-something pages and move them to a place that isn't controlled by anyone from the wiki. This was documented in the SCP Foundation thread, and now she's here, or at least someone claiming to be her is here.


I think its a "he"? I'm not sure.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Feb 17, 2021)

Furret said:


> For people who are still confused, this is Roget, former Admin on the SCP wiki, and its most prolific author. Recently had a rather bizarre episode where she published an essay lamenting the trend of upvote-whoring on the wiki that she helped create, had her membership revoked, and asked the wiki's staff to delete all of her 200-something pages and move them to a place that isn't controlled by anyone from the wiki. This was documented in the SCP Foundation thread, and now she's here, or at least someone claiming to be her is here.


"She"


----------



## Bad Gateway (Feb 17, 2021)

hey whats goin on in this thread


----------



## Not Really Here (Feb 17, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> hey whats goin on in this thread


Sperg containment.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

If you guys can try to be a little nicer, the top coat is about to be applied...


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 17, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> If you guys can try to be a little nicer, the top coat is about to be applied...


No one understands what you are saying


----------



## Bad Gateway (Feb 17, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> If you guys can try to be a little nicer, the top coat is about to be applied...


I'm gonna top coat you in my semen you little twink


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

Banditotron said:


> No one understands what you are saying


Ask the last woman you spoke to...


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 17, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Ask the last woman you spoke to...


She says it's terminal


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> I'm gonna top coat you in my semen you little twink


You’d be cuter if your avatar wasn’t from the :^U comic, but you’re still cute


----------



## Bad Gateway (Feb 17, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> You’d be cuter if your avatar wasn’t from the :^U comic, but you’re still cute


Your thoughts and opinions do not enter into this transaction, boy.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> Your thoughts and opinions do not enter into this transaction, boy.


Don’t call me boy unless you’re going to make me feel like one, old man


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 17, 2021)

Ok but I genuinely don't know why this thread exists.


----------



## Baubius (Feb 17, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> You’d be cuter if your avatar wasn’t from the :^U comic, but you’re still cute


Thanks for becoming the next Fishmonger, Rogrette. Your little outbursts were pretty funny and I can't wait for SCP Pedostaff to have another collective freakout. Btw about pedostaff, what motivated you to be complicit? Peer pressure, upvotes, or something more?


Banditotron said:


> Ok but I genuinely don't know why this thread exists.


My best guess is Rogrette made a KF account after leaving SCP for good. She saw us railing on her in the main thread and thought she would own le 4chan bros by making an account and posting semi-sarcastic Twitter quips like the ones you see above. Either she'll get frustrated and leave in a week or she'll fall down a similar route to Cyantreuse and become a full-time KF user with a morally reprehensible past she tries so desperately to sweep under the rug.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Feb 17, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Don’t call me boy unless you’re going to make me feel like one, old man


Stop looking for external gender validation, it does not exist.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> Stop looking for external gender validation, it does not exist.


Correct! You’re smarter than you look


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 17, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Correct! You’re smarter than you look


The exif data is all i needed. I am sending a chimpanzee army to your home.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

Banditotron said:


> The exif data is all i needed. I am sending a chimpanzee army to your home.


Come around the backyard, the gate is open and there’s open seating there so we can socially distance.

plus, if you made me busy dealing with you silly’s then I can’t take any more pictures for you 

anyone from around the Broward County, FL area can feel free to DM me and make plans to get coffee (if you’re buying I am broke XD)


----------



## Furret (Feb 17, 2021)

Banditotron said:


> Ok but I genuinely don't know why this thread exists.


Containment, so the SCP thread can be talking about other things.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

Furret said:


> Containment, so the SCP thread can be talking about other things.


I get it!


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 17, 2021)

Furret said:


> Containment, so the SCP thread can be talking about other things.


Ah, yes. That's the whole motto, after all.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Feb 17, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Correct! You’re smarter than you look


Feet? You think you can stop this sexual violence with FEET?


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> Feet? You think you can stop this sexual violence with FEET?


Where on earth have you gotten the notion that I was trying to stop it? Silly goose.


Oh and almost forgot one with a time stamp this one had to be taken quick b/c eating lunch so apologies for the blur it’s legible to me (but I can do a retake if it isn’t a what-you-see-is-what-you-get sort of deals with my phone screen preview image)


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 17, 2021)

Ok now show us your penis


----------



## Baubius (Feb 17, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Oh and almost forgot one with a time stamp this one had to be taken quick b/c eating lunch so apologies for the blur it’s legible to me (but I can do a retake if it isn’t a what-you-see-is-what-you-get sort of deals with my phone screen preview image)


nice foot vein


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

Oh, and for proof that I am who I say, here’s a foot off SCP-1583





Baubius said:


> nice foot vein


Thank I made it myself


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Feb 17, 2021)

Holy shit the absolute madman did it


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

Banditotron said:


> Ok now show us your penis


You’re so sweet to ask but I am afraid I cannot fulfill your request 



HIVidaBoheme said:


> Holy shit the absolute madman did it


Did you ever really doubt me


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 17, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> You’re so sweet to ask but I am afraid I cannot fulfill your request


I will venmo you a 20, retard


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

Banditotron said:


> I will venmo you a 20, retard


I am not that cheap of a date, sir, and I would have to give you at least a week’s notice to make some phone calls and pay process fees.

Spoiler alert: I have a cooler desk than any of y’all put together


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 17, 2021)

No we are done with the thread, do not double post


----------



## ToS (Feb 17, 2021)

Rogrette, this is painful to watch, even for someone who doesn’t like you. The withdrawals must be rough right now from the looks of it. So: your KiwiFarms comment reaction score is now 5. No awards yet. I’ll update you periodically — a sort of “.au” if you will — to make you feel more at home during this...

transition.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Feb 17, 2021)

Post your hole.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> Post your hole.


What a philosophical quantum question



Banditotron said:


> No we are done with the thread, do not double post


I will post when it pleases me, and it seems like it is not just me who is pleased, boys 



ToS said:


> Rogrette, this is painful to watch, even for someone who doesn’t like you. The withdrawals must be rough right now from the looks of it. So: your KiwiFarms comment reaction score is now 5. No awards yet. I’ll update you periodically — a sort of “.au” if you will — to make you feel more at home during this...
> 
> transition.


You are a sweetheart for welcoming me, but I don’t care so next time pick a gift that’s sweet as you 



Banditotron said:


> No we are done with the thread, do not double post


Sounds like someone feeling desk inferiority. It’s okay! Your desk is still valid 

e: forgot I already responded, mods please delete/consolidate as you see fit and I apologize for the repeating posts this is just how I communicate with the world


----------



## Bad Gateway (Feb 17, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> What a philosophical quantum question


Not really. Show me your cock holster.


----------



## ToS (Feb 17, 2021)

This is like a whole nother AMA.

You seem to be deleting all your articles as a way to atone for your involvement in a community that values meaningless internet points over the sanctity in writing as a spiritual process. Any comment on what liberated you from being a part of this? And wouldn’t the better method to atone be to just re-post all your works, remove the rating modules, or get admins to reset your rating modules? Wouldn’t this make the statement _and_ prevent any bridges from burning?

This question also applies to your balls.


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 17, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> Not really. Show me your cock holster.


This is important, yes.
@pixelatedharmony we need to see your undercarriage.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

ToS said:


> This is like a whole nother AMA.
> 
> You seem to be deleting all your articles as a way to atone for your involvement in a community that values meaningless internet points over the sanctity in writing as a spiritual process. Any comment on what liberated you from being a part of this? And wouldn’t the better method to atone be to just re-post all your works, remove the rating modules, or get admins to reset your rating modules? Wouldn’t this make the statement _and_ prevent any bridges from burning?
> 
> This question also applies to your balls.


I had to give everything back because it did not belong to me, they belonged to the ghost of the person that I used to be.

The articles, all my work, all of that stuff now belongs to everybody to give purpose and meaning which I was not able to conjure inside of myself.



Banditotron said:


> This is important, yes.
> @pixelatedharmony we need to see your undercarriage.


Well, not at the price you quoted me



Bad Gateway said:


> Not really. Show me your cock holster.


Stand by


----------



## Baubius (Feb 17, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I had to give everything back because it did not belong to me, they belonged to the ghost of the person that I used to be.
> 
> The articles, all my work, all of that stuff now belongs to everybody to give purpose and meaning which I was not able to conjure inside of myself.


Aww. You should've just Fished it. It's not as fun if people can just repost it...


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

Baubius said:


> Aww. You should've just Fished it. It's not as fun if people can just repost it...


I am not a fish


----------



## ToS (Feb 17, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I had to give everything back because it did not belong to me, they belonged to the ghost of the person that I used to be.
> 
> The articles, all my work, all of that stuff now belongs to everybody to give purpose and meaning which I was not able to conjure inside of myself.



That’s a pretty reply. But odd. It actually never belonged to a you, new or old, because it was posted under CC BY-SA. So I don’t see how deleting them all is in any way releasing them to everybody any more than they already are. No, this is an ego fire lit to honor the idol of your own destructive impulsivity. It’s no real change from who you have been this whole time.

Here’s some advice; keep the articles and keep your balls. When I left, I gave SCP the courtesy of keeping what I gave them freely because they liked it enough, and I am an enemy of SCP. What they got out of me, they did so fair and square, with my permission. I didn’t respect the participants but had enough for the concept and project; whatever bastardized form of it is still buried alive under digested and compacted upvotes.

But I won’t miss your work at the same time and can’t disagree with it not existing.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

ToS said:


> That’s a pretty reply. But odd. It actually never belonged to a you, new or old, because it was posted under CC BY-SA. So I don’t see how deleting them all is in any way releasing them to everybody any more than they already are. No, this is an ego fire lit to honor the idol of your own destructive impulsivity. It’s no real change from who you have been this whole time.
> 
> Here’s some advice; keep the articles and keep your balls. When I left, I gave SCP the courtesy of keeping what I gave them freely because they liked it enough, and I am an enemy of SCP. I didn’t respect the participants but had enough for the concept and project; whatever bastardized form of it is still buried alive under digested and compacted upvotes.
> 
> But I won’t miss the work at the same time and can’t disagree with not existing.


There’s a chilling effect on material with a famous dead name attached. The license would allow it, but the same was true for Fish and when was the last time you saw one of his stories. Do you even know one of the titles? I know two. Castling and Games Reality Benders Play.



ToS said:


> That’s a pretty reply. But odd. It actually never belonged to a you, new or old, because it was posted under CC BY-SA. So I don’t see how deleting them all is in any way releasing them to everybody any more than they already are. No, this is an ego fire lit to honor the idol of your own destructive impulsivity. It’s no real change from who you have been this whole time.
> 
> Here’s some advice; keep the articles and keep your balls. When I left, I gave SCP the courtesy of keeping what I gave them freely because they liked it enough, and I am an enemy of SCP. What they got out of me, they did so fair and square, with my permission. I didn’t respect the participants but had enough for the concept and project; whatever bastardized form of it is still buried alive under digested and compacted upvotes.
> 
> But I won’t miss your work at the same time and can’t disagree with it not existing.


Do I look like I need advice from you? XD

ah, damn, same person again, I’ll pay more attention and just edit the post next time >.>


----------



## ToS (Feb 17, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Do I look like I need advice from you? XD


Yes.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

ToS said:


> Yes.


My condolences, I can recommend an optometrist for you who does good work if you don’t mind traveling.


----------



## Canoodler (Feb 17, 2021)

Post bussy.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

Canoodler said:


> Post bussy.


Only if you provide details on the noodle incident.: |


----------



## Meat Target (Feb 17, 2021)

Who wrote The Ouroboros Cycle? It sucked ass.


----------



## Baubius (Feb 17, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> Who wrote The Ouroboros Cycle? It sucked ass.


Kaktus


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> Who wrote The Ouroboros Cycle? It sucked ass.


I genuinely have no clue, presumably kaktus? I don’t remember a single thing about it tbh it’s like how I feel about the second and third back t the future movie


----------



## Cow-Chan (Feb 17, 2021)

You aren't Roget. Roget and I used to be friends, and Roget never once spoke like this.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> Not really. Show me your cock holster.


Here is a fulfillment of your request, sir  I am weary and am turning in early for the night but fear not, I am not far


----------



## Furret (Feb 17, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> Who wrote The Ouroboros Cycle? It sucked ass.


Kaktus wrote the first and third parts himself, the second part was a collaboration between Kaktus and TwistedGears, and the Kaktus says that the fourth part was a collaboration between him and The Great Hippo but Hippo denied co-author credit. 


ImmortalDaisies said:


> You aren't Roget. Roget and I used to be friends, and Roget never once spoke like this.


Would you care to elaborate, user who joined an hour ago?


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

ImmortalDaisies said:


> You aren't Roget. Roget and I used to be friends, and Roget never once spoke like this.





Furret said:


> Kaktus wrote the first and third parts himself, the second part was a collaboration between Kaktus and TwistedGears, and the Kaktus says that the fourth part was a collaboration between him and The Great Hippo but Hippo denied co-author credit.
> 
> Would you care to elaborate, user who joined an hour ago?


Oh, one more before bed then. Here’s proof: the barrel from “It Only Makes Us Stronger”, I use it as a nightstand.


----------



## Cow-Chan (Feb 17, 2021)

Furret said:


> Would you care to elaborate, user who joined an hour ago?


I joined specifically to reply to this thread, until I see a face and timestamp, I'm going to remain extremely skeptical about this.


----------



## Furret (Feb 17, 2021)

ImmortalDaisies said:


> I joined specifically to reply to this thread, until I see a face and timestamp, I'm going to remain extremely skeptical about this.


I was more referring to the claim that you used to know Roget. I'm trying to avoid definitively saying that this user is Roget until I see a face and timestamp, but now I'm also wondering who you are.


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 17, 2021)

Furret said:


> I was more referring to the claim that you used to know Roget. I'm trying to avoid definitively saying that this user is Roget until I see a face and timestamp, but now I'm also wondering who you are.


I mean, he's posted his face and a time stamp, just not in the same post.


----------



## Baubius (Feb 17, 2021)

ImmortalDaisies said:


> You aren't Roget. Roget and I used to be friends, and Roget never once spoke like this.


Who are you?


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

Banditotron said:


> I mean, he's posted his face and a time stamp, just not in the same post.


*she


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 17, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> *she


Ah. Ok. Why though?


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

Furret said:


> I was more referring to the claim that you used to know Roget. I'm trying to avoid definitively saying that this user is Roget until I see a face and timestamp, but now I'm also wondering who you are.





Banditotron said:


> Ah. Ok. Why though?


Have I ever lied to you?


----------



## Lil' Misogynist (Feb 17, 2021)

Harmony, you’re having a mental breakdown. Would you please stop hornyposting and go play video games for a few days?


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

Lil' Misogynist said:


> Harmony, you’re having a mental breakdown. Would you please stop hornyposting and go play video games for a few days?


Is this not Everquest


----------



## Lil' Misogynist (Feb 17, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Is this not Everquest


Everquest doesn’t ask you for feet pics.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

Furret said:


> I was more referring to the claim that you used to know Roget. I'm trying to avoid definitively saying that this user is Roget until I see a face and timestamp, but now I'm also wondering who you are.


Does this suffice or shall I put on a silly hat with all of our names embroidered with those little stitches that look like vines? 




Lil' Misogynist said:


> Everquest doesn’t ask you for feet pics.


Maybe you didn’t buy all the expansions then I don’t know what to tell ya


----------



## Cow-Chan (Feb 17, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Does this suffice or shall I put on a silly hat with all of our names embroidered with those little stitches that look like vines?


That's literally all I needed. Thank you. I'm really sad to see what happened to you, you used to be fun to talk to and hang out with.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

ImmortalDaisies said:


> That's literally all I needed. Thank you. I'm really sad to see what happened to you, you used to be fun to talk to and hang out with.


Thanks for letting me know you’re a fake friend, whoever you are. I’m glad you have happy memories of a persona designed to please you, now I’d prefer you leave and let me live an authentic life, I’m sure it won’t be hard to find someone as shallow as I used to be to replace the experience.

fuck off. You have no power over me anymore, and you’re selfish for thinking that your opinion means anything. You look down your nose at these people? I revel in your condescension.

I was treated with hateful scorn and treated as disposable for no reason. Nobody in this wretched hive of scum and villainy has failed to take me seriously even if they put on airs to look edgy, and I can see past that. Here, senior staff. I know you’re reading this. Feel free to retroactively justify your enforcement of hierarchy by dragging my name through the mud with the shame of mental illness. The stigma is easy to stand up against when it’s not inconvenient isn’t it?

I am not acting impulsively because I have no control, I am trusting myself to do what I want to do without the need for approval from your expectations of who I’m supposed to be.


----------



## Cow-Chan (Feb 17, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Thanks for letting me know you’re a fake friend, whoever you are. I’m glad you have happy memories of a persona designed to please you, now I’d prefer you leave and let me live an authentic life, I’m sure it won’t be hard to find someone as shallow as I used to be to replace the experience.
> 
> fuck off. You have no power over me anymore, and you’re selfish for thinking that your opinion means anything. You look down your nose at these people? I revel in your condescension.


It's sad because you used to be a good and interesting person to be around. It has nothing to do with "who you are now", you can be trans all you want. The sad part is watching you spiral downwards like this. Being sad that someone you looked up to is falling apart isn't condescending.


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 17, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Thanks for letting me know you’re a fake friend, whoever you are. I’m glad you have happy memories of a persona designed to please you, now I’d prefer you leave and let me live an authentic life, I’m sure it won’t be hard to find someone as shallow as I used to be to replace the experience.
> 
> fuck off. You have no power over me anymore, and you’re selfish for thinking that your opinion means anything. You look down your nose at these people? I revel in your condescension.
> 
> ...


I think he wants to be your friend again, he's just afraid you've changed. Aren't  you both still the same people that were once friends, at your core?


----------



## Shitassdeaddude (Feb 17, 2021)

ImmortalDaisies said:


> It's sad because you used to be a good and interesting person to be around. It has nothing to do with "who you are now", you can be trans all you want. The sad part is watching you spiral downwards like this. Being sad that someone you looked up to is falling apart isn't condescending.


Look, you seem alright so I'm going to be straightforward with you here. There is no spiral. Roget was always like this. She was just better at hiding it before her breakdown.


----------



## Lil' Misogynist (Feb 17, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Thanks for letting me know you’re a fake friend, whoever you are. I’m glad you have happy memories of a persona designed to please you, now I’d prefer you leave and let me live an authentic life, I’m sure it won’t be hard to find someone as shallow as I used to be to replace the experience.
> 
> fuck off. You have no power over me anymore, and you’re selfish for thinking that your opinion means anything. You look down your nose at these people? I revel in your condescension.
> 
> ...



If you really need to talk about something that the staff team did or something else that you were bothered by in the SCP community, you can do it in the main SCP thread after you’ve calmed down. At the moment, you’re hurting your credibility and acting out in a way that isn’t really meaningful.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

ImmortalDaisies said:


> It's sad because you used to be a good and interesting person to be around. It has nothing to do with "who you are now", you can be trans all you want. The sad part is watching you spiral downwards like this. Being sad that someone you looked up to is falling apart isn't condescending.


“Looking down at someone with pity isn’t condescending, the word that means to look down on someone or to pity them” grow up



Shitassdeaddude said:


> Look, you seem alright so I'm going to be straightforward with you here. There is no spiral. Roget was always like this. She was just better at hiding it before her breakdown.


This guy gets it, it’s an A post and it will be an A+ if you use Harmony, my name, or the username with this account



Lil' Misogynist said:


> If you really need to talk about something that the staff team did or something else that you were bothered by in the SCP community, you can do it in the main SCP thread after you’ve calmed down. At the moment, you’re hurting your credibility and acting out in a way that isn’t really meaningful.


I mean it’s already all documented in the thread what happened on my author page and I don’t give a heck what you think, because if what I have already done doesn’t prove my absolute integrity then you’re not worth proving anything to.

Anyways I have used enough time talking about the past here’s another foot pic goodnight


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 17, 2021)

Why feet, is the mystery.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

Banditotron said:


> Why feet, is the mystery.


I dunno, they’re the ones who asked me and since I started nobody has been mean to me, I have just been returning that in kind.


----------



## Shitassdeaddude (Feb 17, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> This guy gets it, it’s an A post and it will be an A+ if you use Harmony, my name, or the username with this account


Yeah so you can't escape your old handle by pretending it's your deadname.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

Shitassdeaddude said:


> Yeah so you can't escape your old handle by pretending it's your deadname.


No, but I can escape it by deleting that account and telling people their information is objectively out of date  WikiDot takes a few days to process but it’s a dead account walking rn I can’t even log back in so if a person reading this sent one of the 6,000 unread messages there, I never read it >.>


----------



## Shitassdeaddude (Feb 17, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> No, but I can escape it by deleting that account and telling people their information is objectively out of date


If you say so.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

Shitassdeaddude said:


> If you say so.


Well it’s really up to you to choose what you call me, I’ve made my preference clear but with all of this the Roget moniker has no power (and Rogette is kind of a cute nickname ngl)


----------



## Baubius (Feb 17, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Thanks for letting me know you’re a fake friend, whoever you are. I’m glad you have happy memories of a persona designed to please you, now I’d prefer you leave and let me live an authentic life, I’m sure it won’t be hard to find someone as shallow as I used to be to replace the experience.
> 
> fuck off. You have no power over me anymore, and you’re selfish for thinking that your opinion means anything. You look down your nose at these people? I revel in your condescension.
> 
> ...


who even is that? Old pedostaff friend of yours?


----------



## Furret (Feb 17, 2021)

Baubius said:


> who even is that? Old pedostaff friend of yours?


They reference looking up to Roget/Harmony, so they're probably not an Admin. Maybe they're a former staff member for Internet Outreach or MAST? That's still something like 30 people it could be, though.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

Baubius said:


> who even is that? Old pedostaff friend of yours?


Did you not read the first sentence where I said I didn’t know? XD


Baubius said:


> who even is that? Old pedostaff friend of yours?They referencing looking up to Roget/Harmony, so they're probably not an Admin. Maybe they're a former staff member for Internet Outreach or MAST? That's still something like 30 people it could be, though.


My gut feeling is someone who knew me from the site but not staff, but I’m basing that on a feeling alone

E: meant to make the second quote replying to Furret, I am Still Figuring This Out


----------



## Baubius (Feb 17, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Did you not read the first sentence where I said I didn’t know? XD


I see, must've missed that then.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

Anyways here’s wonderwall


----------



## Shitassdeaddude (Feb 17, 2021)

Go to bed.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Feb 17, 2021)

Ok I’ll get in on this. Socks on though, gotta leave a little to the imagination. Subscribe to my OnlyFans to see the X rated foot pics


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

Shitassdeaddude said:


> Go to bed.


Why don’t you make me, if you think you’re such a tough, big guy


----------



## Furret (Feb 17, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Why don’t you make me, if you think you’re such a tough, big guy


You make me wish I had the Deviant sticker every time you post in this thread.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

Furret said:


> You make me wish I had the Deviant sticker every time you post in this thread.


I’m flattered

A small taste for one of the incidents that triggered my disillusionment, in which I am given the run-around by staff when I ask for one(1) specific citation to any rule or tangential preceding incident to justify my revocation (which I never got even if one does exist, which I doubt)


To be clear, kaktus, this is an excerpt and not everything. I am very tempted to date your tweet, so maybe cool your jets on the hot takes before you get burned?


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Feb 17, 2021)

If you quadruple post again I will rape you so hard your grandchildren will get pregnant. Even the boys.

Especially the boys.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 17, 2021)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> If you quadruple post again I will rape you so hard your grandchildren will get pregnant. Even the boys.
> 
> Especially the boys.


Why does it have to be a rape


----------



## Furret (Feb 17, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> A small taste for one of the incidents that triggered my disillusionment, in which I am given the run-around by staff when I ask for one(1) specific citation to any rule or tangential preceding incident to justify my revocation (which I never got even if one does exist, which I doubt)


How convenient that the revocation is initially about that one post, but suddenly becomes about a pattern of behavior when you ask for the rule showing that the one thing you did was revoke-worthy. Staff likes to do that a lot, the most recent notable example being Cerastes.


----------



## Shitassdeaddude (Feb 17, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Thanks dad





pixelatedharmony said:


> Why don’t you make me, if you think you’re such a tough, big guy


As your father I demand you go to bed right now.


----------



## Baubius (Feb 17, 2021)

Shitassdeaddude said:


> As your father I demand you go to bed right now.


No. No, don't play into it. Please.


----------



## Shitassdeaddude (Feb 17, 2021)

Baubius said:


> No. No, don't play into it. Please.


Eh, you're probably right.

I've seen this kind of outburst plenty of times before. Roget is in full defense mode right now. She'll play along with whatever we say and/or respond with some non-sequitor and act like she has the one-up on us the entire time. It's another form of playing ignorant. As long as she gets to pretend she has the upper hand "owning" us then the longer she can ignore the fact that she's doing nothing but making herself look worse. The fact that she's on the farms in the first place proves that we had a huge hand in causing her to break off of SCP, and now she needs to "get back" at us.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 17, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Oh, one more before bed then. Here’s proof: the barrel from “It Only Makes Us Stronger”, I use it as a nightstand.


It certainly looks like it:  https://the-scp.foundation/object/scp-1583


----------



## Furret (Feb 17, 2021)

Shitassdeaddude said:


> The fact that she's on the farms in the first place proves that we had a huge hand in causing her to break off of SCP, and now she needs to "get back" at us.


If we convince people to break off from the SCP wiki, we've done those people a service.


----------



## Shitassdeaddude (Feb 17, 2021)

Furret said:


> If we convince people to break off from the SCP wiki, we've done those people a service.


In this case it was probably more for the wiki's benefit. A lot of fat is going to have to be trimmed thanks to this fiasco but the overall quality is going to go up, and hopefully with Roget off the staff things will improve a bit. Probably _not,_ but I can dream if I want.


----------



## Baubius (Feb 18, 2021)

Hey Roggie, what do you think about this? http://scp-wiki.wikidot.com/forum/t-14007108/town-hall-meeting:mass-deletion-request#


----------



## Justtocheck (Feb 18, 2021)

Go Croatia!


----------



## Cow-Chan (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Did you not read the first sentence where I said I didn’t know? XD
> 
> My gut feeling is someone who knew me from the site but not staff, but I’m basing that on a feeling alone
> 
> E: meant to make the second quote replying to Furret, I am Still Figuring This Out


Been busy, sorry. I'm just someone who joined the SCP Foundation for the wrong reasons and got out when the damage was already done to me. You were one of the few people I actually considered to be good I guess, enough to make me finally say something here.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Baubius said:


> Hey Roggie, what do you think about this? http://scp-wiki.wikidot.com/forum/t-14007108/town-hall-meeting:mass-deletion-request#


Wow! I’m amazed, and disappointed  to see them betray their principles so quickly when it becomes inconvenient to follow them, and I guess they wanted to institutionalize not taking me seriously and they’re doing exactly what I said with weaponizing the Stigma of mental illness. I’m distraught and upset but not surprised. I don’t know if I can go on living a contented life for at least as long as I was there, knowing totems to a ghost still stand, I cannot be happy otherwise. This town hall is a personal guarantee of a decade of misery at best for me. It is a personal attack on my well-being.

I’ve sent this message to staff, but I consider this so-called "town hall" proposal is an abrogating factor to the compromise proposal of waiting until March and I demand my works be taken down immediately, today.


----------



## Shitassdeaddude (Feb 18, 2021)

It also foists responsibility (and blame) into the hands of the community, who are more than likely always going to want the content to stay no matter the circumstances.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Shitassdeaddude said:


> It also foists responsibility (and blame) into the hands of the community, who are more than likely always going to want the content to stay no matter the circumstances.


The community isn’t losing anything, senior staff are just losing their power over it and acting like that they’re the true arbiters of what is and isn’t SCP when they are in reality a social club with delusions of grandeur.



Furret said:


> How convenient that the revocation is initially about that one post, but suddenly becomes about a pattern of behavior when you ask for the rule showing that the one thing you did was revoke-worthy. Staff likes to do that a lot, the most recent notable example being Cerastes.


I know, I used to see it happen all the time behind the scenes. Excepting Zyn and Soul, I know that staff as a body is inclined to groupthink and knee-jerk decisions as a collective (worse than I, an extremely impulsive person, ever did alone)

fun fact: after talking with my brain doctor I can say confidently that both Cimmerian and I had civil rights violations under the 1990 ADA because we were both punished for exhibiting signs of mental illness that could have been avoided by reasonable accommodation.

Should they fail to take my work down today... we’ll see what kind of stories I can remember in detail to share here with you (and them). Let’s see how they like the taste of happiness and joyful relief turned into ash in their mouths.


----------



## Haramburger (Feb 18, 2021)

Furret said:


> If we convince people to break off from the SCP wiki, we've done those people a service.


It used to be kind of good, then new people came and fucked it all up. Games like Control and Lobotomy Corp are carrying the torch now. I hate that I have to dodge the sanitized dogshit of anything with an "official" SCP logo on it.


----------



## Baubius (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I know, I used to see it happen all the time behind the scenes. Excepting Zyn and Soul, I know that staff as a body is inclined to groupthink and knee-jerk decisions as a collective (worse than I, an extremely impulsive person, ever did alone)
> 
> fun fact: after talking with my brain doctor I can say confidently that both Cimmerian and I had civil rights violations under the 1990 ADA because we were both punished for exhibiting signs of mental illness that could have been avoided by reasonable accommodation.
> 
> Should they fail to take my work down today... we’ll see what kind of stories I can remember in detail to share here with you (and them). Let’s see how they like the taste of happiness and joyful relief turned into ash in their mouths.


If you know anything, _anything_, of the kiddy-diddlers in staff that we haven’t uncovered already, please know that you are welcome and encouraged to share those stories here should staff fail to meet your demands.



pixelatedharmony said:


> I’m distraught and upset but not surprised. I don’t know if I can go on living a contented life for at least as long as I was there, knowing totems to a ghost still stand, I cannot be happy otherwise. This town hall is a personal guarantee of a decade of misery at best for me. It is a personal attack on my well-being.


All right, enough jokes, real talk: don’t let the events of today drive your life for the next century. Remember that the SCP wiki it’s just some dumb ass forum very deep beneath the bowels of the Internet. If anything, letting this ruin your life is playing in the staff’s hands. Don’t let this wreck you. Don’t let this control you. I know you’re capable of doing so much more, and living life to the fullest despite of these so-called totems. You said it here: Roget is dead. Don’t let his gnarled, mangled corpse haunt you for the rest of your life. After all, you finally put your foot down and left. Your life is back in your hands now. Don’t let them take it back. I know you can do that.


----------



## Shitassdeaddude (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> The community isn’t losing anything, senior staff are just losing their power over it and acting like that they’re the true arbiters of what is and isn’t SCP when they are in reality a social club with delusions of grandeur.


Sure the community doesn't really lose anything, but most of them aren't aware of that fact. What I'm saying is that the Staff want to A: Keep everything up, and B: Have the ability to say "well it's what the people want" when criticized over the hypocrisy of their decision.


----------



## BurnerPhone (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> fun fact: after talking with my brain doctor I can say confidently that both Cimmerian and I had civil rights violations under the 1990 ADA because we were both punished for exhibiting signs of mental illness that could have been avoided by reasonable accommodation.


Fun fact: that's not how the ADA works


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

BurnerPhone said:


> Fun fact: that's not how the ADA works


Fun fact: I was wrong. It thought it was for my ADHD, I assumed that you probably assumed it was a trans thing:



			https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/42/12101
		


I do have a right to a reasonable accommodation to any public venue, but it’s not worth pursuing in court.

As far as I am concerned, unless I am given a late rationale for my being yanked off the wiki, the SCP Wiki Senior Staff are violating my civil rights, in principle if not to a degree that I would win because courts almost always lean towards the media when sued by limited liability public figures.



Shitassdeaddude said:


> Sure the community doesn't really lose anything, but most of them aren't aware of that fact. What I'm saying is that the Staff want to A: Keep everything up, and B: Have the ability to say "well it's what the people want" when criticized over the hypocrisy of their decision.


Bingo


----------



## byuu (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Spoiler alert: I have a cooler desk than any of y’all put together


>amiga avatar
>dirty atari user
what a fag


----------



## Cow-Chan (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Wow! I’m amazed, and disappointed  to see them betray their principles so quickly when it becomes inconvenient to follow them, and I guess they wanted to institutionalize not taking me seriously and they’re doing exactly what I said with weaponizing the Stigma of mental illness. I’m distraught and upset but not surprised. I don’t know if I can go on living a contented life for at least as long as I was there, knowing totems to a ghost still stand, I cannot be happy otherwise. This town hall is a personal guarantee of a decade of misery at best for me. It is a personal attack on my well-being.


The SCP Foundation is really fucking good at hurting people who latch onto it, and as condescending as you think I might be, I truly hope you manage to get away from it mentally. I allowed people on and off of staff to sexually and emotionally abuse me for years and it's taken me around a year and a half to two years just to get to a point where I can even acknowledge that it wasn't my fault. They have a way of making you think they're the good guys until you finally either A) get banned, or B) realize how utterly buttfuckingly unhealthy the social environment and how it'll warp your perception of what is and is not acceptable. It's not a personal attack, this is just what they do. It's a brainwashing cult masquerading as a fiction community and anyone who gets too deep into the water gets caught, chewed up, and spit out when they're no longer needed.

Edit: I realize it looks like I'm trying to take over the conversation with my own problems, I'm not, that's just how I try to relate and make myself accessible.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

ImmortalDaisies said:


> The SCP Foundation is really fucking good at hurting people who latch onto it, and as condescending as you think I might be, I truly hope you manage to get away from it mentally. I allowed people on and off of staff to sexually and emotionally abuse me for years and it's taken me around a year and a half to two years just to get to a point where I can even acknowledge that it wasn't my fault. They have a way of making you think they're the good guys until you finally either A) get banned, or B) realize how utterly buttfuckingly unhealthy the social environment and how it'll warp your perception of what is and is not acceptable. It's not a personal attack, this is just what they do. It's a brainwashing cult masquerading as a fiction community and anyone who gets too deep into the water gets caught, chewed up, and spit out when they're no longer needed.
> 
> Edit: I realize it looks like I'm trying to take over the conversation with my own problems, I'm not, that's just how I try to relate and make myself accessible.


No, continue, you’re spitting the truth in calm terms and I keep hearing that passion is apparently a problem with how I talk so perhaps they’ll listen to someone who seems “reasonable”
I would not call it a cult. This is the natural result of an artifice hierarchy that is sucking power out of an idea which on paper belongs to everyone



garakfan69 said:


> >amiga avatar
> >dirty atari user
> what a fag


Born and bred 



Baubius said:


> If you know anything, _anything_, of the kiddy-diddlers in staff that we haven’t uncovered already, please know that you are welcome and encouraged to share those stories here should staff fail to meet your demands.


It’s a nothing sandwich conspiracy theory, I have less salacious truths but don’t worry they’re only less damning because there’s no pedophile ring. Life pro tip: usually* when you see someone accused of a pedophile ring there’s a “there” there, but *excepting that horrible thing that went down in Belgium it hardly ever actually is pedophilia. Any hierarchy is going to have abuse but that’s just the nature of the beast, not a conspiracy.


----------



## Cow-Chan (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> No, continue, you’re spitting the truth in calm terms and I keep hearing that passion is apparently a problem with how I talk so perhaps they’ll listen to someone who seems “reasonable”
> I would not call it a cult. This is the natural result of an artifice hierarchy that is sucking power out of an idea which on paper belongs to everyone


They're lucky that I chose to "calmly post on KF" as my course of action considering I was first scouted out as a minor by a member of staff that I'm pretty sure I don't even have to name for everyone to know exactly who I'm talking about. It's not why I joined but the attention I got addicted to is absolutely why I stayed, and it very likely has permanently affected how I subconsciously engage with sex.


pixelatedharmony said:


> It’s a nothing sandwich conspiracy theory, I have less salacious truths but don’t worry they’re only less damning because there’s no pedophile ring. Life pro tip: usually* when you see someone accused of a pedophile ring there’s a “there” there, but *excepting that horrible thing that went down in Belgium it hardly ever actually is pedophilia. Any hierarchy is going to have abuse but that’s just the nature of the beast, not a conspiracy.


Now this may seem hypocritical to what I just said, but there really ISN'T a pedo ring. There are pedophiles in SCP, but they're not interconnected. KiwiFarms genuinely does overinflate the issue, and to be blunt it does not help solving the issue. The predators in the community aren't interconnected at all, which actually makes dealing with it more difficult as it is, because I'm relatively sure they aren't even aware of each other, which is why I believe people like Bright have gotten away with it for so long; Because as far as the higher ups can tell, it's not real, it's not connected, and it's too small of an issue for them to bother handling beyond scoffing at. Sorry if my responses seem confused and uncoordinated, this is over half a decade of emotional abuse, self disgust, and rampant attention addiction being squeezed into comparatively small responses.


----------



## BurnerPhone (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Fun fact: you’re wrong. It is for my ADHD, you probably assumed it was a trans thing:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/42/12101


You haven't read that law and I know it because you only linked to the preface. I'll tell you why you're wrong: You're alleging a Title III violation by a private entity for not providing reasonable accommodation to be a member of a website. Let's put aside the fact that there is ZERO case law precedent that supports your claim. So now you have to deal with Sec. 12187 which specifically excludes private clubs as defined under the 1964 Civil Rights Act. Then you have to explain away your decade long involvement with said club and provide tangible evidence of a conspiracy to remove you from the site for your stated mental deficiency. Do you know the last time a Website was the center of an ADA complaint? It was October 2019 when the Supreme Court kicked back a case to the lower courts regarding a blind man's ability to access a Domino's Pizza Website. In essence, he could not physically access the website. Can you prove you cannot get past a spam filter? Can you prove your ADHD physically prevents you from accessing that website? That is the is one of the few legal precedents set regarding websites by the courts and it isn't even a national precedent. So please by all means, hire a lawyer and sue the SCP Foundation for violation of the ADA. You'll make a lawyer a little richer and you'll get to annoy a judge for 5 minutes. Or you could just read the actual text of the law.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

BurnerPhone said:


> You haven't read that law and I know it because you only linked to the preface. I'll tell you why you're wrong: You're alleging a Title III violation by a private entity for not providing reasonable accommodation to be a member of a website. Let's put aside the fact that there is ZERO case law precedent that supports your claim. So now you have to deal with Sec. 12187 which specifically excludes private clubs as defined under the 1964 Civil Rights Act. Then you have to explain away your decade long involvement with said club and provide tangible evidence of a conspiracy to remove you from the site for your stated mental deficiency. Do you know the last time a Website was the center of an ADA complaint? It was October 2019 when the Supreme Court kicked back a case to the lower courts regarding a blind man's ability to access a Domino's Pizza Website. In essence, he could not physically access the website. Can you prove you cannot get past a spam filter? Can you prove your ADHD physically prevents you from accessing that website? That is the is one of the few legal precedents set regarding websites by the courts and it isn't even a national precedent. So please by all means, hire a lawyer and sue the SCP Foundation for violation of the ADA. You'll make a lawyer a little richer and you'll get to annoy a judge for 5 minutes. Or you could just read the actual text of the law.


I stand corrected, thank you for the informative post! This is probably a good example for why psychiatrists and lawyers are selective professions. So, yay, “only” my rights as an author are under fire. Cool.

also to be clear I wasn’t citing my civil rights for a lawsuit, I was expressing the principle the law represents which is why I linked the part describing it at the beginning. Media law was the hardest college course I ever took and I’m not exactly eager to ensnare myself in it again but for realsies


----------



## Cow-Chan (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I stand corrected, thank you for the informative post! This is probably a good example for why psychiatrists and lawyers are selective professions. So, yay, “only” my rights as an author are under fire. Cool.


Only your rights as an author that you had while with SCP. Give them the finger by turning around, walking away, and letting them keep your stuff. If you really want to be an author, then keep writing on your own and make something better than anything you've written on their site in the past, and if possible, make some fucking bank on it. The best insult you can give to them is to make something of your life despite the damage they've tried to do to you.

TL;DR - They can keep your work. So what? Fuck them and fuck your old work. Make something better than all of it.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

ImmortalDaisies said:


> TL;DR - They can keep your work. So what? Fuck them and fuck your old work. Make something better than all of it.


I’ve already deleted my old account. It’s over for me. That’s my intent but I am not able to find happiness without resolving the damage I did by leaving those hollow pieces up. I am taking responsibility for my own actions and I cannot walk away from my obligations because I did it to them, ultimately. I let my pain infect them, and if I don’t change it nobody will. Remember, we got “there is no canon” from Fish and that was 30 articles. How important is that principle to how the Wiki operates to this day? If I back down now, I’ll leave them in ruins that cannot be rebuilt. If it burns, the writers can built on my ashes.

I told them I wanted a clean break. They’re the ones who chose to make me hold them accountable.



These are my phillipics, senior staff: every platitude-ridden message sent to “see how I am doing” will be met with the same continued hostility that you are showing to me. Your unilateral decision to censor any mention of my mental state while also allowing yourselves to mention it, while also blocking me from posting in the thread at all, has already shown me what little my input matters to you when I am not bending your arm behind your back to go with the request to do the right and moral thing to do. Delete my stuff already.

more importantly, don’t anyone ever let djkaktus forget how he ran head over heels into the lap of the nearest authority figure capable of defending his personal interests when those interests (upvote djkaktus, anyone?) were threatened.

He’s the only person more complicit than me in fostering the toxic upvote culture that reduces your value to an upvote.

So why does djkaktus want you to pledge your upvote to him? Why would it be in-character for the morally bankrupt manchild who acts too cool for school on Twitter(@scp_djkaktus go peep his dated tweets)why does he Need your upvote to the point that it’s his brand?

That’s all he thinks about you.

That is all the good you are in his eyes, to be one in the world’s largest chorus singing to him, the only person allowed to be an individual.

djkaktus gives and takes crit only with designs to tailor you to upvote his material

why do you think he keeps citing legal over moral concerns?

Why do you, Ben, think an authors’ emotional bond to their work must be a ruse and that this is an overreaction?

he is just like I was, empty inside and needing others to tel him he is good to Pretend like he can feel good

Pay no attention to the little man behind the cactus.

in fact we can do better than that

I see that djkaktus is already trying to appropriate my material with one hand while he plays at trying to “save it” with the other.

Maybe he means, save it all for him?

I forbid djkaktus or his alts or any agent acting on his behalf from using my material unless they first join me in deleting all of their original work.

This is not a legal requirement, but a moral one, and it is up to you reading this to fulfill that moral obligation.

do not let my sacrifices be for nothing. Let this be the final reckoning of the upvote obsession.

(Senior staff, djkaktus has a number of alts he uses to post articles under an account without his name attached to “see what it feels like to be one of the little people” so take that one to the bank if you want it. I’m sure someone who analyzes style could find them, I’d point them out but I’ve forgotten the #’s)
#rogetbox is an IRC channel I used to own that is his now, if it isn’t already abandoned it should be. Do the right thing.



garakfan69 said:


> >amiga avatar
> >dirty atari user
> what a fag


Let me be aspirational


----------



## Furret (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> It’s a nothing sandwich conspiracy theory, I have less salacious truths but don’t worry they’re only less damning because there’s no pedophile ring. Life pro tip: usually* when you see someone accused of a pedophile ring there’s a “there” there, but *excepting that horrible thing that went down in Belgium it hardly ever actually is pedophilia. Any hierarchy is going to have abuse but that’s just the nature of the beast, not a conspiracy.


I kinda figured that it wasn't a full-blown pedophile ring, but thanks for confirming it. I hope I haven't accidentally said otherwise.


pixelatedharmony said:


> more importantly, don’t anyone ever let djkaktus forget how he ran head over heels into the lap of the nearest authority figure capable of defending his personal interests when those interests (upvote djkaktus, anyone?) were threatened.
> 
> He’s the only person more complicit than me in fostering the toxic upvote culture that reduces your value to an upvote.
> 
> ...


You seem to have struck a nerve, because Kaktus is now calling for staff to just ignore community input and keep your works as a middle finger. Somehow, I'm not surprised.

Also, since I know you're reading this Ben, I hate to be the bringer of bad news, but your dox has been publicly available in the SCP thread for months, and I'm not just talking about your name. It's pretty pathetic for you to act like Roget/Harmony doxxed you when the most she's done in this thread is call you by your first name, especially since you haven't hidden your name very well. I knew your full name before I knew about the existence of Kiwi Farms.


----------



## ToS (Feb 18, 2021)

Baubius said:


> Hey Roggie, what do you think about this? http://scp-wiki.wikidot.com/forum/t-14007108/town-hall-meeting:mass-deletion-request#





Shitassdeaddude said:


> It also foists responsibility (and blame) into the hands of the community, who are more than likely always going to want the content to stay no matter the circumstances.





Shitassdeaddude said:


> What I'm saying is that the Staff want to A: Keep everything up, and B: Have the ability to say "well it's what the people want" when criticized over the hypocrisy of their decision.


Amazing, they ask the community for their thoughts on this, but didn’t think to with the pride logo.

They want very badly to deny the deletion request, but want to avoid pulling the trigger too. Making that decision would  end the Wiki as a true collaboration and solidify it as a paraSite, at their order. They want something that will be unpopular but want to save face too by deflecting the responsibility... something good, strong leaders shouldn’t need to do. All the privileges they’ve had from being in their position, and when the time comes, they have zero strength or leadership to show for it.  

It’s a rock and a hard place; the Wiki is guaranteed to have a deep tissue injury either way. So they are putting the gun in their hands. True cowards.

My belief is that they’ve already made up their mind. They think this is the easy way out and that it minimizes the most superficial damage, but are only tunnel visioned on the immediate out of stress and fear right now. 

Keeping the articles will do more damage long term than taking them down will.


----------



## Valstrax (Feb 18, 2021)

Damn, 8 pages already?


----------



## MDforever (Feb 18, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> Go Croatia!


i hate croatia


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

ToS said:


> Amazing, they ask the community for their thoughts on this, but didn’t think to with the pride logo.
> 
> They want very badly to deny the deletion request, but want to avoid pulling the trigger too. Making that decision would  end the Wiki as a true collaboration and solidify it as a paraSite, at their order. They want something that will be unpopular but want to save face too by deflecting the responsibility... something good, strong leaders shouldn’t need to do. All the privileges they’ve had from being in their position, and when the time comes, they have zero strength or leadership to show for it.
> 
> ...


Bingo. I tried to warn them! Emphatically! Repeatedly! Am I wrong?

This action by staff is more transphobic than anything KiwiFarms has ever done to me, personally I have been practically welcomed, at least as long as I am useful. But I know that up front because you didn’t discriminate or make exceptions. You were trying to be mean, but at least that’s being open and you’re honest and up front with your intentions and feelings. That was not my experience with the SCP Foundation Wiki. They saw a hurting trans woman; looked directly at their stated commitment to protect my well-being and decided on equivocation and splitting hairs instead of doing the right thing and they are going to pay more for it the longer it takes them to get there.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Feb 18, 2021)

That's too much stubble for a shemale, bro.


----------



## ToS (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Bingo. I tried to warn them! Emphatically! Repeatedly! Am I wrong?


You’re wrong in thinking that demanding the articles be taken down is a just means of atonement, but besides that first step in a wrong direction, you have been taking correct turns imo, yes. You’ve checkmated the staff, bravo, but in a game that will inevitably & needlessly injure what you (say you) love. You’re holding the site and the people who had nothing to do with them in it hostage. But yeah, feel good about that.



pixelatedharmony said:


> You don’t discriminate or make exceptions and you’re honest and up front with your intentions and feelings.


That’s a mighty fine red pill if I’ve ever seen one.


----------



## Furret (Feb 18, 2021)

ToS said:


> You’re wrong in thinking that demanding the articles be taken down is a just means of atonement, but besides that first step in a wrong direction, you have been taking correct turns imo, yes. You’ve checkmated the staff, bravo, but in a game that will inevitably & needlessly injure what you (say you) love. You’re holding the site and the people who had nothing to do with them in it hostage. But yeah, feel good about that.


Yeah, while this is certainly going to hurt staff, this is a bit like nuking a city to kill one guy you don't like.


----------



## No Exit (Feb 18, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> That's too much stubble for a shemale, bro.


Lol like any tranny even tries to pass nowadays.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

ToS said:


> You’re wrong in thinking that demanding the articles be taken down is a just means of atonement, but besides that first step in a wrong direction, you have been taking correct turns imo, yes. You’ve checkmated the staff, bravo, but in a game that will inevitably & needlessly injure what you (say you) love. You’re holding the site and the people who had nothing to do with them in it hostage. But yeah, feel good about that.
> 
> 
> That’s a mighty fine red pill if I’ve ever seen one.


Oh no, I’m under no illusions here, I only take my own pills. I do not make value judgements or distinctions between people, everybody is a good and valid person in my eyes.

As long as its principles are not abrogated, SCP will rise again. If it is stained with corruption of its core values it is doomed to irrelevance and terminal decline. Everybody is in pain today, but they don’t have to be forever.



No Exit said:


> Lol like any tranny even tries to pass nowadays.


I know I need to shave  I am gratified it took 8 pages for people to notice tho 



Bad Gateway said:


> That's too much stubble for a shemale, bro.


I’ll be better sir


----------



## Revo (Feb 18, 2021)

8-9 pages here and no one here asked/suggested to the mods/jannies to change @pixelatedharmony's circle avi with his irl pics, made by him:



pixelatedharmony said:


> Where on earth have you gotten the notion that I was trying to stop it? Silly goose.





pixelatedharmony said:


> Does this suffice or shall I put on a silly hat with all of our names embroidered with those little stitches that look like vines?



To @pixelatedharmony himself : You are wasting your time "owning" so many internet nobodies and your room is very messy.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Revo said:


> 8-9 pages here and no one here asked/suggested to the mods/jannies to change @pixelatedharmony's circle avi with his irl pics, made by him:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, but I only own things I care about so I kind of like having them out to look at. Everything you see has value to me personally and I was more than happy to share that with all of you.

also, only a person putting on pretense cleans their room before shooting some sick toe shots. I am not here to own or trick anyone, I am here to tell the truth and make friends. With a little reckoning on the side.

You don’t recognize the Amiga bouncing ball?  it’s iconic.

if it has to be replaced, I think the second one is a cuter pic but you definitely have good taste because I look good in every picture I’m in


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Feb 18, 2021)

Is this what 2021 is leading up to? Random spergs discussing/debating the entirety of the farms?

Count me in on this then


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

StinkleMyDinkle said:


> Is this what 2021 is leading up to? Random spergs discussing/debating the entirety of the farms?
> 
> Count me in on this then


You know what? It’s a date


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> You know what? It’s a date


No thanks, I am straight, STRAIGHT! I love the women, inside and outside


pixelatedharmony said:


> You don’t recognize the Amiga bouncing ball?


Still doesn't make your shit less retarded or gay. Don't drag a dead computer company into your autistic shenanigans'


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

StinkleMyDinkle said:


> No thanks, I am straight, STRAIGHT! I love the women, inside and outside
> 
> Still doesn't make your shit less retarded or gay. Don't drag a dead computer company into your autistic shenanigans'


Sounds like I’m your type then, and the ST 1040f has more computer in its Jackintosh than you have in either your pocket or attached to a keyboard. 
Also it’s definitely still a mess in here, good morning!  I’m still sunburnt


----------



## ToS (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> If it is stained with corruption of its core values it is doomed to irrelevance and terminal decline.


I forget, you’re new here.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> ST 1040f has more computer in its Jackintosh than you have in either your pocket or attached to a keyboard


I mean you keep telling yourself that my dude, but I think I can emulate that entire PC with one core on my computer


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

ToS said:


> I forget, you’re new here.


No, just willingly naive and idealistic in spite of reality, and in fact, to spite reality, because I possess a reality distortion field.



StinkleMyDinkle said:


> I mean you keep telling yourself that my dude, but I think I can emulate that entire PC with one core on my computer


Yes, but can you match the tactile feeling of loading in Atari Basic from a language floppy disc and make “hello world” appear on hardware as old as your father? A disc drive’s clicking is one of the most charming sounds imaginable. There’s a reason they make music with it


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Yes, but can you match the tactile feeling of loading in Atari Basic from a language floppy disc and make “hello world” appear on hardware as old as your father? A disc drive’s clicking is one of the most charming sounds imaginable.


Just because it feels good doesn't mean it's shit. It's like jacking off, first it's satisfying then you realize you made a major mistake. Like programming on a Amiga in 2021


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

StinkleMyDinkle said:


> Just because it feels good doesn't mean it's shit. It's like jacking off, first it's satisfying then you realize you made a major mistake. Like programming on a Amiga in 2021


No no, this is a Jackintosh, not jacking off. A common misconception 



			https://paleotronic.com/2018/07/08/the-jackintosh-a-real-gem-remembering-the-atari-st/


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> No no, this is a Jackintosh, not jacking off. A common misconception
> 
> 
> 
> https://paleotronic.com/2018/07/08/the-jackintosh-a-real-gem-remembering-the-atari-st/


I think you are special if you can't link correctly in 2021


----------



## Cow-Chan (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Yes, but can you match the tactile feeling of loading in Atari Basic from a language floppy disc and make “hello world” appear on hardware as old as your father? A disc drive’s clicking is one of the most charming sounds imaginable. There’s a reason they make music with it


You can respond to multiple posts in one post by clicking "Reply" to add it to what you currently have typed to avoid making multiple posts.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

StinkleMyDinkle said:


> I think you are special if you can't link correctly in 2021


Thank you  you are the first person to say they think I’m special and mean it-in almost as long as I can remember.


ImmortalDaisies said:


> You can respond to multiple posts in one post by clicking "Reply" to add it to what you currently have typed to avoid making multiple posts.


hey it works


----------



## Lil' Misogynist (Feb 18, 2021)

ImmortalDaisies said:


> They're lucky that I chose to "calmly post on KF" as my course of action considering I was first scouted out as a minor by a member of staff that I'm pretty sure I don't even have to name for everyone to know exactly who I'm talking about. It's not why I joined but the attention I got addicted to is absolutely why I stayed, and it very likely has permanently affected how I subconsciously engage with sex.



(Just a side note, but if you feel that it would be comfortable/safe to do so, if you have screenshot evidence of Dr. Bright / Duckman being predatory to others, it would be welcome here or in the main SCP thread. He’s still an active predator, as far as I’m concerned.)



pixelatedharmony said:


> (Senior staff, djkaktus has a number of alts he uses to post articles under an account without his name attached to “see what it feels like to be one of the little people” so take that one to the bank if you want it. I’m sure someone who analyzes style could find them, I’d point them out but I’ve forgotten the #’s)
> #rogetbox is an IRC channel I used to own that is his now, if it isn’t already abandoned it should be. Do the right thing.



Do you have any evidence to prove this? Kaktus has been accused of using alts for malicious reasons before, but it doesn’t seem like there’s been any real investigation.


----------



## Cow-Chan (Feb 18, 2021)

Lil' Misogynist said:


> (Just a side note, but if you feel that it would be comfortable/safe to do so, if you have screenshot evidence of Dr. Bright / Duckman being predatory to others, it would be welcome here or in the main SCP thread. He’s still an active predator, as far as I’m concerned.)


It wouldn't be safe, but additionally, when I was preyed on originally I was extremely new to IRC, and was using the site's widget before I ever moved to something more complex. Mibbit's built in widget doesn't save logs, and I was far to naïve to ever actually log anything manually into copy/paste logs.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Lil' Misogynist said:


> (Just a side note, but if you feel that it would be comfortable/safe to do so, if you have screenshot evidence of Dr. Bright / Duckman being predatory to others, it would be welcome here or in the main SCP thread. He’s still an active predator, as far as I’m concerned.)
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any evidence to prove this? Kaktus has been accused of using alts for malicious reasons before, but it doesn’t seem like there’s been any real investigation.


I was never on harassment team, it’s a black box so I don’t know anything they know.

As far as kaktus goes, I know the evidence exists and people on staff know where to find it so it’s only a matter of whether or not people on the inside protect him.

If I recall correctly, it was a conversation about losing the experience of that first SCP and djkaktus said something along the lines of ‘well hypothetically and I am not saying it is something I did but I will brag about how I posted an SCP to a fresh account and it got mad upvotes and give you a hint at the number’ so I guess he has plausible deniability but I don’t really think it’s plausible.


ImmortalDaisies said:


> It wouldn't be safe, but additionally, when I was preyed on originally I was extremely new to IRC, and was using the site's widget before I ever moved to something more complex. Mibbit's built in widget doesn't save logs, and I was far to naïve to ever actually log anything manually into copy/paste logs.


Damn, and even if you had the mibbit logs interface is trash and doesn’t work if the files get too big.


----------



## Furret (Feb 18, 2021)

Lil' Misogynist said:


> Do you have any evidence to prove this? Kaktus has been accused of using alts for malicious reasons before, but it doesn’t seem like there’s been any real investigation.


Yeah, there's already a bunch of circumstantial evidence to suggest that Adriatica is a Kaktus alt, but some hard proof would be nice.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

scratch that I have zero interest here’s more feet content

this is not a no forever! I just have no energy for thinking my brain is worn out I wanna be stupid and make people look at aesthetically pleasing renderings of my bunions today


----------



## Lil' Misogynist (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> What are the details? I bet I can dig something up that’s concrete, how old is the account?



The bulk of the information is in the top tab of this post:



ToS said:


> Hate to double effort post, but it's time to shitstir. I've had fun doing an investigation of djkaktus and holy shit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: DJKAKTUS IS ADRIATICA PT.II
> ...



There’s also a very old accusation in this post that he may have created alts to downvote GAW content, which never went anywhere:



vdnb6 said:


> and I’ve been informed in private that he was responsible for mass-downvoting GAW content and then downplaying the situation as staff investigated.)



Edit: I guess we just get feet.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Lil' Misogynist said:


> The bulk of the information is in the top tab of this post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That seems pretty conclusive to me I don’t even know what I could add to that. But I’ve also seen the smoking fun so I’m biased lol


----------



## Baubius (Feb 18, 2021)

Lil' Misogynist said:


> The bulk of the information is in the top tab of this post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm convinced since he and Adriatica's relationship went from highschool friends to lovers in almost the same evening. This reads _exactly_ like a sweaty manchild pretending he has a gamer girl gf who's into SCP. I don't believe this is a real woman for a second.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Baubius said:


> I'm convinced since he and Adriatica's relationship went from highschool friends to lovers in almost the same evening. This reads _exactly_ like a sweaty manchild pretending he has a gamer girl gf who's into SCP. I don't believe this is a real woman for a second.


Oh yeah is that not absurdly obvious? He’s not exactly an actor. XD You guys really don’t need me, this is just again more a powerful person leveraging reputation and personal relationships to escape the consequences of his actions. I know I stood up for him in bad faith for a morsel of validation, and I was not the only one.

you really need to use some magical thinking to read these and not come away knowing why you need at least two people to play D&D...


----------



## Witthel (Feb 18, 2021)

Never in my life would I thought that a wiki about neck-snapping sculptures, indestructible lizards and infinite stairwells would lead to _this_ shit.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Witthel said:


> Never in my life would I thought that a wiki about neck-snapping sculptures, indestructible lizards and infinite stairwells would lead to _this_ shit.


What fuckery indeed.


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> What fuckery indeed.


You are the broblem


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Banditotron said:


> You are the broblem


What’s your point?


----------



## Anonarchy (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> scratch that I have zero interest here’s more feet content
> 
> this is not a no forever! I just have no energy for thinking my brain is worn out I wanna be stupid and make people look at aesthetically pleasing renderings of my bunions today



 _>Looks at thread._
*“I should have stayed in the litterbox if I knew there’d be days like these.”*


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Anonarchy said:


> View attachment 1930191 _>Looks at thread._
> *“I should have stayed in the litterbox if I knew there’d be days like these.”*


You have no idea how right you are 

I’d ask how he feels but he’s busy huffing toes


----------



## Anonarchy (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> You have no idea how right you are
> 
> I’d ask how he feels but he’s busy huffing toes


Poor cat.

Also, put away your filthy ass socks. And if that’s a mask, it’s worse. Come back when you got the courage, or brain power, whatever you want to call it, to talk about the thread’s main topics.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Anonarchy said:


> Poor cat.
> 
> Also, put away your filthy ass socks. And if that’s a mask, it’s worse. Come back when you got the courage, or brain power, whatever you want to call it, to talk about the thread’s main topics.View attachment 1930209


I mean, I kind of already am... but I did say I needed to clean my room so I’ll take that advice. If y’all think I have something to contribute I’ll stick around, if not, I’ll get tired of it and drift away. Whatever floats for ya


it’s a mask!


----------



## Anonarchy (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I mean, I kind of already am... but I did say I needed to clean my room so I’ll take that advice. If y’all think I have something to contribute I’ll stick around, if not, I’ll get tired of it and drift away. Whatever floats for ya
> 
> View attachment 1930216
> it’s a mask!


Neat, did you captcha your cat and turn him into a mask or was it a generic sale?


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 18, 2021)

Based cat


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Anonarchy said:


> Neat, did you captcha your cat and turn him into a mask or was it a generic sale?


Honestly could not tell you how this came into my possession, so I presume generic. It’s cute eh?


----------



## Furret (Feb 18, 2021)

Baubius said:


> I'm convinced since he and Adriatica's relationship went from highschool friends to lovers in almost the same evening. This reads _exactly_ like a sweaty manchild pretending he has a gamer girl gf who's into SCP. I don't believe this is a real woman for a second.


I don't buy it either. Kaktus is terrible at doing anything covert, and this is no exception. Even fucking Rounderhouse pointed out that the story isn't believable at all.


----------



## Anonarchy (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Honestly could not tell you how this came into my possession, so I presume generic. It’s cute eh?View attachment 1930226


Yeah. It is. Cats are Kino. Good thread, if a little off topic.


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 18, 2021)

So are you gay or are you just a fag


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Furret said:


> I don't buy it either. Kaktus is terrible at doing anything covert, and this is no exception. Even fucking Rounderhouse pointed out that the story isn't believable at all.


Well if that wasn’t the nail in the coffin I don’t know what would be


Banditotron said:


> So are you gay or are you just a fag


I am a woman and I like/am attracted to other adult human beings. So in your parlance I could be a gay fag but it wouldn’t be mutually exclusive with just being a fag. If I catch your meaning.


----------



## Anonarchy (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Well if that wasn’t the nail in the coffin I don’t know what would be
> 
> I am a woman and I like/am attracted to other adult human beings. So I could be a gay fag but it wouldn’t be mutually exclusive with just being a fag. If I catch your meaning.


My brain cells just evaporated, simply put, you’re an ex-man who likes anybody, dick or pus. got it.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Anonarchy said:


> My brain cells just evaporated, simply put, you’re an ex-man who likes anybody, dick or pus. got it.


I would phrase it as a former “man” poser but, tomato potato amirite

oh wait x-man is kind of a funny joke tho hm


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 18, 2021)

1. What the ungodly fuck happened here
2. Post dick so we can laugh at it
3. WHAT THE UNGODLY FUCK HAPPENED HERE THIS QUESTION BEARS REPEATING


----------



## Anonarchy (Feb 18, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> 1. What the ungodly fuck happened here
> 2. Post dick so we can laugh at it
> 3. WHAT THE UNGODLY FUCK HAPPENED HERE THIS QUESTION BEARS REPEATING


Some shitposter asked for feet pics and it spiraled, this is now a fuck around and find out pop up autism thread.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Anonarchy said:


> Some shitposter asked for feet pics and it spiraled, this is now a fuck around and find out pop up autism thread.


What a concise and accurate summary 

I’ll have to remember “fuck around and find out pop up” to use in something


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 18, 2021)

Anonarchy said:


> Some shitposter asked for feet pics and it spiraled, this is now a fuck around and find out pop up autism thread.


Pandora's Box 2: Autistic Boogaloo.


----------



## Anonarchy (Feb 18, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Pandora's Box 2: Autistic Boogaloo.


Bitch we‘re at pandora’s box 3: Arena Ultimax - Airbus HD collection, if you remember the derailing of the last SCP thread. Just enjoy the show, buddy.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Anonarchy said:


> Bitch we‘re at pandora’s box 3: Arena Ultimax - Airbus HD collection, if you remember the derailing of the last SCP thread. Just enjoy the show, buddy.


Such is life in the Soviet Union


----------



## Heckler1 (Feb 18, 2021)

Judging by the picture in the OP, I must conclude @pixelatedharmony  is some sort of trash goblin that has gained sentience as some sort of cosmic prank, and thinks that by parroting phrases it hears humans use we will believe they are actually a person. However, this farce falls apart easily at their insistence of being a "true and honest woman" when we can clearly see their emaciated Neanderthal frame in that picture. Not even the dumbest pentanigger would believe you were a woman. Everyone around you either secretly or openly mocks you for your visage, which makes Gollum look like a posh lady in comparison. Seek help before your into troondom makes you have a sudden craving to become part of a percentage.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Heckler1 said:


> Judging by the picture in the OP, I must conclude @pixelatedharmony  is some sort of trash goblin that has gained sentience as some sort of cosmic prank, and thinks that by parroting phrases it hears humans use we will believe they are actually a person. However, this farce falls apart easily at their insistence of being a "true and honest woman" when we can clearly see their emaciated Neanderthal frame in that picture. Not even the dumbest pentanigger would believe you were a woman. Everyone around you either secretly or openly mocks you for your visage, which makes Gollum look like a posh lady in comparison. Seek help before your into troondom makes you have a sudden craving to become part of a percentage.


Seanbaby, eat your heart out 

seriously this is the best I’ve heard since I got called a “Holocaust-surviving skinny cancer patient fuck” in high school.


----------



## ToS (Feb 18, 2021)

Rogrette, again, I am not a fan of yours and think you are a PoS really, boy or girl, and this thread is sort of like a wish come true for me in ways, but for the love of God get the hell out of this thread, or put the phone down, and stop pretending like these punches don’t land. Whatever rush of endorphins the novel exposure is getting you isn’t worth anything beyond the high. This attention seeking behavior is a vestige of your time at SCP and your blood level concentrations of obsession with internet points (stickers in this case) is still very high.


----------



## Baubius (Feb 18, 2021)

ToS said:


> Rogrette, again, I am not a fan of yours and think you are a PoS really, boy or girl, and this thread is sort of like a wish come true for me in ways, but for the love of God get the hell out of this thread, or put the phone down, and stop pretending like these punches don’t land. Whatever rush of endorphins the novel exposure is getting you isn’t worth anything beyond the high. This attention seeking behavior is a vestige of your time at SCP and your blood level concentrations of obsession with internet points (stickers in this case) is still very high.


The only reason you should be on this website, Rogette, is to laugh at stupid people. You're here to get something done. I learned the hard way that this is not how KF works. This isn't a place to feel about the thread, this is a place to poke the cow's udders and drink the milk with glee. What you're doing right now is seriously unhealthy and could lead you down a far worse place you're capable of anticipating. Take a break.


----------



## Furret (Feb 18, 2021)

Baubius said:


> The only reason you should be on this website, Rogette, is to laugh at stupid people. You're here to get something done. I learned the hard way that this is not how KF works. This isn't a place to feel about the thread, this is a place to poke the cow's udders and drink the milk with glee. What you're doing right now is seriously unhealthy and could lead you down a far worse place you're capable of anticipating. Take a break.


Yeah, if I was you I would abandon all hope of getting anything done on this website now. I'm participating in these threads because discussing the wiki is fun, not because I expect my posts to lead to any sort of action being taken against SCP staff.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Furret said:


> Yeah, if I was you I would abandon all hope of getting anything done on this website now. I'm participating in these threads because discussing the wiki is fun, not because I expect my posts to lead to any sort of action being taken against SCP staff.


I was on staff for almost ten years I know the score.


----------



## Baubius (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I was on staff for almost ten years I know the score.


It's not worth the sleepless nights.


----------



## byuu (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Sounds like I’m your type then, and the ST 1040f has more computer in its Jackintosh than you have in either your pocket or attached to a keyboard.
> Also it’s definitely still a mess in here, good morning!  I’m still sunburnt


Don't post again until you get an Amiga, you phony.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> Don't post again until you get an Amiga, you phony.


Sorry, I’m an Atari dork through and through. I am a fan of Amiga’s toaster though so if you’ve got any hot tips for ya girl I’m all ears ☺


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Seanbaby, eat your heart out
> 
> seriously this is the best I’ve heard since I got called a “Holocaust-surviving skinny cancer patient fuck” in high school.


You’ll never be a woman. Doesn’t matter how many titty pills you take.


----------



## Dyn (Feb 18, 2021)

This tranny seems nice enough. Why you all gotta be dicks to people?


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Dyn said:


> This tranny seems nice enough. Why you all gotta be dicks to people?


I know they are just doing their best


----------



## Cow-Chan (Feb 18, 2021)

Dyn said:


> This tranny seems nice enough. Why you all gotta be dicks to people?


Because a lot of these people are from sites like 4chan where they think genuinely being hateful is going to win them internet cookies.


----------



## byuu (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Sorry, I’m an Atari dork through and through. I am a fan of Amiga’s toaster though so if you’ve got any hot tips for ya girl I’m all ears ☺


Here's a protip: Pursuing male hobbies is an awful way to convince people you're a woman.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> Here's a protip: Pursuing male hobbies is an awful way to convince people you're a woman.


I didn’t realize my computer and I had incompatible gender identities, but I guess I never asked either...


----------



## Dyn (Feb 18, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> Here's a protip: Pursuing male hobbies is an awful way to convince people you're a woman.


There's literally nothing wrong with a woman being into traditionally masculine hobbies.


----------



## byuu (Feb 18, 2021)

Dyn said:


> There's literally nothing wrong with a woman being into traditionally masculine hobbies.


Yes, I have nothing against dykes.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I know they are just doing their best


That’s all you got you fucking degenerate? You keep acting like this don’t hurt and I’ll keep saying shit


----------



## Heckler1 (Feb 18, 2021)

ImmortalDaisies said:


> Because a lot of these people are from sites like 4chan where they think genuinely being hateful is going to win them internet cookies.


I feel like internet cookies probably don't taste very good. probably like Socks and Depression.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

LatinasAreTheFuture said:


> That’s all you got you fucking degenerate? You keep acting like this don’t hurt and I’ll keep saying shit


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Dyn (Feb 18, 2021)

LatinasAreTheFuture said:


> That’s all you got you fucking degenerate? You keep acting like this don’t hurt and I’ll keep saying shit


If your shots aren't landing, either stop shooting or start aiming better.


----------



## Baubius (Feb 18, 2021)

LatinasAreTheFuture said:


> That’s all you got you fucking degenerate? You keep acting like this don’t hurt and I’ll keep saying shit


Who's more of a sperg: someone who sees themselves as a certain gender and makes a conscious choice to live the way they want to, or getting mad on Kiwi Farms over the gender of pixels on a screen?


----------



## Furret (Feb 18, 2021)

LatinasAreTheFuture said:


> That’s all you got you fucking degenerate? You keep acting like this don’t hurt and I’ll keep saying shit


You seem more worked up than anyone else here.


----------



## Anonarchy (Feb 18, 2021)

Heckler1 said:


> I feel like internet cookies probably don't taste very good. probably like Socks and Depression.


It’d taste like cigarette ash, hay ropes from nooses, and that dumbshit kids did in cafeteria by dumping their foods and drinks in one container for a sloshy  meal.


----------



## Heckler1 (Feb 18, 2021)

Baubius said:


> Who's more of a sperg: someone who sees themselves as a certain gender and makes a conscious choice to live the way they want to, or getting mad on Kiwi Farms over the gender of pixels on a screen?


Arguing that someone else is more of a retard, doesn't mean you don't also ride the short bus and play with trains.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Heckler1 said:


> Arguing that someone else is more of a retard, doesn't mean you don't also ride the short bus and play with trains.


I like trains


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I like trains


What about short buses?


pixelatedharmony said:


> Holocaust-surviving skinny cancer patient fuck


I bet you that crowd would probably kick you out as well.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Sounds good to me!


How long have you been on hrt? As in how many years?


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

StinkleMyDinkle said:


> What about short buses?
> 
> I bet you that crowd would probably kick you out as well.


Never seen one in real life, and he was cool I befriended him and he sold me the first good weed I ever bought. Now he’s the guy on YouTube who breaks into Disney World all the time lmfao I actually found that out when I worked at WJXT in Jacksonville. I saw them run one of his videos as a story and recognized the guy. Weird but cool dude.


----------



## Anonarchy (Feb 18, 2021)

StinkleMyDinkle said:


> What about short buses?
> 
> I bet you that crowd would probably kick you out as well.


Short buses are kino as fuck, y’all niggas just mad you didn’t have less people to annoy the shit out of you and have some peace and quiet.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Feb 18, 2021)

Anonarchy said:


> Short buses are kino as fuck, y’all niggas just mad you didn’t have less people to annoy the shit out of you and have some peace and quiet.


I had to take a short bus to go to trade school when I was in HS. We had to share it with tards too


----------



## Anonarchy (Feb 18, 2021)

StinkleMyDinkle said:


> I had to take a short bus to go to trade school when I was in HS. We had to share it with tards too


Somehow most tards are more well behaved then the normal High Schoolers. Make of that what you will.


----------



## Dyn (Feb 18, 2021)

I'd like to apologise on behalf of all of Kiwi Farms to this cheerful tranny. There was a time not so long ago when we would have accepted you with pretty open arms, politeness and civility, and then probably posted a 4-page dossier on your personal life, doxed every single relative and pet you'd ever had, phished your email and bombarded your boss with your own dickpics until you got fired, and dumped every salacious and pornographic indiscretion you've ever had onto your mother's facebook wall.

Now we just have borderline retards with anime girl avatars trying to shout 'you're not a real woman' until you go away.

It's actually pretty embarrassing and I'm very, very sorry. We used to be better, I swear.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Feb 18, 2021)

Dyn said:


> I'd like to apologise on behalf of all of Kiwi Farms to this cheerful tranny. There was a time not so long ago when we would have accepted you with pretty open arms, politeness and civility, and then probably posted a 4-page dossier on your personal life, doxed every single relative and pet you'd ever had, phished your email and bombarded your boss with your own dickpics until you got fired, and dumped every salacious and pornographic indiscretion you've ever had onto your mother's facebook wall.
> 
> Now we just have borderline retards with anime girl avatars trying to shout 'you're not a real woman' until you go away.


I mean it is more cathartic to yell/insult trannies, tbh. I mean we can still do the other stuff as well, but what's the fun in faking it?


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Dyn said:


> I'd like to apologise on behalf of all of Kiwi Farms to this cheerful tranny. There was a time not so long ago when we would have accepted you with pretty open arms, politeness and civility, and then probably posted a 4-page dossier on your personal life, doxed every single relative and pet you'd ever had, phished your email and bombarded your boss with your own dickpics until you got fired, and dumped every salacious and pornographic indiscretion you've ever had onto your mother's facebook wall.
> 
> Now we just have borderline retards with anime girl avatars trying to shout 'you're not a real woman' until you go away.
> 
> It's actually pretty embarrassing and I'm very, very sorry. We used to be better, I swear.


The day is still young, is it not?




StinkleMyDinkle said:


> I mean it is more cathartic to yell/insult trannies, tbh. I mean we can still do the other stuff as well, but what's the fun in faking it?



Your best life is your authentic life, I never look down my nose and I can meet y’all wherever you are if you need a friend.


----------



## Meat Target (Feb 18, 2021)

Why are you here? What are you trying to prove, and to whom are you trying to prove it?


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> Why are you here? What are you trying to prove, and to whom are you trying to prove it? View attachment 1930601


I’m here to tell the truth and make friends!


----------



## Furret (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I’m here to tell the truth and make friends!


This isn't really the best way to do either of those things.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Furret said:


> This isn't really the best way to do either of those things.


I don’t like to do things because they’re easy. I do things my way.


----------



## Heckler1 (Feb 18, 2021)

I feel like a certain amount of the "Die Tranny" sentiment comes from a sense of heavily closeted lust for ladyboy cock. If it was just shitposting I would expect you all to be funnier, but alas.


----------



## Meat Target (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I don’t like to do things because they’re easy. I do things my way.


So you're seeking friends among the internet's equivalent of drunken hecklers in the cheap seats?


----------



## Baubius (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I’m here to tell the truth and make friends!


For the love of god please don't delude yourself into thinking we're your friends.


----------



## Dyn (Feb 18, 2021)

Don't listen to them, I'll be your friend.


----------



## AStupidMonkey (Feb 18, 2021)

Dyn said:


> I'd like to apologise on behalf of all of Kiwi Farms to this cheerful tranny. There was a time not so long ago when we would have accepted you with pretty open arms, politeness and civility, and then probably posted a 4-page dossier on your personal life, doxed every single relative and pet you'd ever had, phished your email and bombarded your boss with your own dickpics until you got fired, and dumped every salacious and pornographic indiscretion you've ever had onto your mother's facebook wall.
> 
> Now we just have borderline retards with anime girl avatars trying to shout 'you're not a real woman' until you go away.
> 
> It's actually pretty embarrassing and I'm very, very sorry. We used to be better, I swear.


I'd like to point out that we used to have several trannies on staff.

And probably still do.

EDIT: and how could I forget: glorious leader had a nekoshota phase before his deathfat feeder phase.  So this is a pretty safe space, all things considered.


----------



## byuu (Feb 18, 2021)

Dyn said:


> I'd like to apologise on behalf of all of Kiwi Farms to this cheerful tranny. There was a time not so long ago when we would have accepted you with pretty open arms, politeness and civility, and then probably posted a 4-page dossier on your personal life, doxed every single relative and pet you'd ever had, phished your email and bombarded your boss with your own dickpics until you got fired, and dumped every salacious and pornographic indiscretion you've ever had onto your mother's facebook wall.
> 
> Now we just have borderline retards with anime girl avatars trying to shout 'you're not a real woman' until you go away.
> 
> It's actually pretty embarrassing and I'm very, very sorry. We used to be better, I swear.


Kiwi Farms already doxed him in the SCP thread. He's Robert Jesse Harmon Boyd aka Roget aka Rogay aka RJP_R


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> So you're seeking friends among the internet's equivalent of drunken hecklers in the cheap seats?


I am a woman of the masses, not the classes

did I miss any spots?


----------



## Dyn (Feb 18, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> Kiwi Farms already doxed him in the SCP thread. He's Robert Jesse Harmon Boyd aka Roget aka Rogay aka RJP_R


Well of course we doxed her. We used to be better, that doesn't mean we're _dead_.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Feb 18, 2021)

Heckler1 said:


> I feel like a certain amount of the "Die Tranny" sentiment comes from a sense of heavily closeted lust for ladyboy cock. If it was just shitposting I would expect you all to be funnier, but alas.


That's also too easy. It's more fun to explore what cause their downfall to trannydom _and then_ you make fun of them for that.


----------



## AStupidMonkey (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> did I miss any spots?
> 
> View attachment 1930759


I hear dollar shave club has some affordable straight razors.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

AStupidMonkey said:


> I hear dollar shave club has some affordable straight razors.


I don’t do x-of-the-month-clubs, but I do appreciate you looking out for my pocketbook


----------



## ToS (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I am a woman of the masses, not the classes
> 
> did I miss any spots?
> 
> View attachment 1930759


Jesus paint that tub and the wall next. Ew.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

ToS said:


> Jesus paint that tub and the wall next. Ew.


Tell me about it, I live with my parents and I don’t even want to take a bath in here... and I love taking a bath


not that I’ve made my living space look much better today so who am I to judge


----------



## byuu (Feb 18, 2021)

StinkleMyDinkle said:


> It's more fun to explore what cause their downfall to trannydom


What's there to explore? It's SCP.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Feb 18, 2021)

Dyn said:


> This tranny seems nice enough. Why you all gotta be dicks to people?


Because she won't post dick pics per my specific request


----------



## Maskull (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I am a woman of the masses, not the classes
> 
> did I miss any spots?
> 
> View attachment 1930759


I've seen alligators with less pebbly skin.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Maskull said:


> I've seen alligators with less pebbly skin.


Alligators wish they had my skin  



Bad Gateway said:


> Because he won't post dick pics per my specific request


Well, if you got my pronouns right...


----------



## Maskull (Feb 18, 2021)

What disorders do you have? Depression, autism, OCD. . ?


----------



## Bad Gateway (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Well, if you got my pronouns right...


I edited my post. My deepest apologies, ma'am.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Maskull said:


> What disorders do you have? Depression, autism, OCD. . ?


ADHD mostly


----------



## AStupidMonkey (Feb 18, 2021)

> I don’t do x-of-the-month-clubs
> I live with my parents


----------



## Maskull (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> ADHD mostly


What treatment are you receiving?

What self-esteem issues have you experienced that have driven you to pretending to be a woman? The grass isn't greener on the other side and no matter how hard you try or what pills you pop you'll still be you.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Maskull said:


> What treatment are you receiving?
> 
> What self-esteem issues have you experienced that have driven you to pretending to be a woman? The grass isn't greener on the other side and no matter how hard you try or what pills you pop you'll still be you.


I got speeeeed that’s how fast I am going I’ve got velocititty... that’s my speed and direction!


----------



## Maskull (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I got speeeeed that’s how fast I am going I’ve got velocititty... that’s my speed and direction!


Racing to the grave.

Give me real answers to my questions.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Maskull said:


> Racing to the grave.
> 
> Give me real answers to my questions.


You’re not the boss of me, you’re not even my real dad 



Bad Gateway said:


> Because she won't post dick pics per my specific request


See if you can find it I’ve been looking and I frankly just don’t see it


----------



## NotABotJustPassingThrough (Feb 18, 2021)

So... Do you actually intend do drop a bomb or something? I'm looking at this thread in the hope that you'll actually do something useful against the SCP staff that will change the site but all I'm seeing is that you're partaking in some sort of bizarre masochist experience where you expose yourself to the scum of the web in the hope to prove that you're not affected by what people say about you?

That great girl, more power to you, but I don't really care about your therapy session, that should stay between you and your shrink. And I'm not here to see photos of your feet, either. What I do care about is actual report of wrongdoings among the senior staff of the SCP wiki. So I'l be glad if you could start actually sharing some intels because I don't think you should be here for any other reason.

Hell, when even the kind of asshole who frequent this website is telling you that what you're doing is unhealthy, you might want to reconsider... or not, do as you please, who am I to judge.


----------



## Lil' Misogynist (Feb 18, 2021)

NotABotJustPassingThrough said:


> So... Do you actually intend do drop a bomb or something? I'm looking at this thread in the hope that you'll actually do something useful against the SCP staff that will change the site but all I'm seeing is that you're partaking in some sort of bizarre masochist experience where you expose yourself to the scum of the web in the hope to prove that you're not affected by what people say about you?
> 
> That great girl, more power to you, but I don't really care about your therapy session, that should stay between you and your shrink. And I'm not here to see photos of your feet, either. What I do care about is actual report of wrongdoings among the senior staff of the SCP wiki. So I'l be glad if you could start actually sharing some intels because I don't think you should be here for any other reason.
> 
> Hell, when even the kind of asshole who frequent this website is telling you that what you're doing is unhealthy, you might want to reconsider... or not, do as you please, who am I to judge.


I really wish that people who are very obviously RPC users would stop making new KF accounts just to post things like this every time some new development happens.


----------



## ToS (Feb 18, 2021)

NotABotJustPassingThrough said:


> So... Do you actually intend do drop a bomb or something? I'm looking at this thread in the hope that you'll actually do something useful against the SCP staff that will change the site but all I'm seeing is that you're partaking in some sort of bizarre masochist experience where you expose yourself to the scum of the web in the hope to prove that you're not affected by what people say about you?
> 
> That great girl, more power to you, but I don't really care about your therapy session, that should stay between you and your shrink. And I'm not here to see photos of your feet, either. What I do care about is actual report of wrongdoings among the senior staff of the SCP wiki. So I'l be glad if you could start actually sharing some intels because I don't think you should be here for any other reason.
> 
> Hell, when even the kind of asshole who frequent this website is telling you that what you're doing is unhealthy, you might want to reconsider... or not, do as you please, who am I to judge.



Hello SCP’er who created their account 30 min ago.


----------



## AStupidMonkey (Feb 18, 2021)

Probably missed a few, but dude.  Just use a sock.  It's right _there.
_
(Parts of this image have been enlarged to show texture.)


----------



## Baubius (Feb 18, 2021)

NotABotJustPassingThrough said:


> So... Do you actually intend do drop a bomb or something? I'm looking at this thread in the hope that you'll actually do something useful against the SCP staff that will change the site but all I'm seeing is that you're partaking in some sort of bizarre masochist experience where you expose yourself to the scum of the web in the hope to prove that you're not affected by what people say about you?
> 
> That great girl, more power to you, but I don't really care about your therapy session, that should stay between you and your shrink. And I'm not here to see photos of your feet, either. What I do care about is actual report of wrongdoings among the senior staff of the SCP wiki. So I'l be glad if you could start actually sharing some intels because I don't think you should be here for any other reason.
> 
> Hell, when even the kind of asshole who frequent this website is telling you that what you're doing is unhealthy, you might want to reconsider... or not, do as you please, who am I to judge.


Oh god. Account created 20 minutes ago. What is it this time?


----------



## ToS (Feb 18, 2021)

Baubius said:


> Oh god. Account created 20 minutes ago. What is it this time?


A big wad of money on it being a staffer or kaktus, who just can’t take the anticipation any more.


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Feb 18, 2021)

AStupidMonkey said:


> Probably missed a few, but dude.  Just use a sock.  It's right _there._
> 
> (Parts of this image have been enlarged to show texture.)


It's all over the mirror as well.


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Feb 18, 2021)

AStupidMonkey said:


> Probably missed a few, but dude.  Just use a sock.  It's right _there._
> 
> (Parts of this image have been enlarged to show texture.)


It's all over the mirror as well


----------



## AStupidMonkey (Feb 18, 2021)

LifeguardHermit said:


> It's all over the mirror as well
> View attachment 1931179


fix ur chit.


			
				this bitch of a website said:
			
		

> Oops! We ran into some problems.​You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 18, 2021)

NotABotJustPassingThrough said:


> So... Do you actually intend do drop a bomb or something? I'm looking at this thread in the hope that you'll actually do something useful against the SCP staff that will change the site but all I'm seeing is that you're partaking in some sort of bizarre masochist experience where you expose yourself to the scum of the web in the hope to prove that you're not affected by what people say about you?
> 
> That great girl, more power to you, but I don't really care about your therapy session, that should stay between you and your shrink. And I'm not here to see photos of your feet, either. What I do care about is actual report of wrongdoings among the senior staff of the SCP wiki. So I'l be glad if you could start actually sharing some intels because I don't think you should be here for any other reason.
> 
> Hell, when even the kind of asshole who frequent this website is telling you that what you're doing is unhealthy, you might want to reconsider... or not, do as you please, who am I to judge.


"The scum of the web"

You need to go outside.


----------



## Heckler1 (Feb 18, 2021)

NotABotJustPassingThrough said:


> So... Do you actually intend do drop a bomb or something? I'm looking at this thread in the hope that you'll actually do something useful against the SCP staff that will change the site but all I'm seeing is that you're partaking in some sort of bizarre masochist experience where you expose yourself to the scum of the web in the hope to prove that you're not affected by what people say about you?
> 
> That great girl, more power to you, but I don't really care about your therapy session, that should stay between you and your shrink. And I'm not here to see photos of your feet, either. What I do care about is actual report of wrongdoings among the senior staff of the SCP wiki. So I'l be glad if you could start actually sharing some intels because I don't think you should be here for any other reason.
> 
> Hell, when even the kind of asshole who frequent this website is telling you that what you're doing is unhealthy, you might want to reconsider... or not, do as you please, who am I to judge.


I have the evidence. It's right here! 



Spoiler: Evidence of Wrongdoing



You subhuman baboon. You literal nigger.

How dare you speak, you swarthy jungle monkey. How dare you open your big lipped, rim encrusted, menthol cigarette smelling mouth?

You are human trash, Diego Tyrone LeShawn de Maradona. Universally despised, derided and mocked. Your nationality and skin tone offers no hope to the world that South America can ever prosper. Crawl back in to the Brazilian jungle you came out of, you literal orangutan.

I hope you decide to sail your grandfathers skip to the Falklands and rape some sheep, as is in the negroes nature. It would still be the whitest pussy you ever had. Give Nigel and Robert a chance for some target practice, your sole use to the world. Argentinians obsession with a few windswept islands in the Atlantic is hilarious but sad. Coincidentally its the only worthwhile contribution Argentina has made to the medical field. The MUH LAS MALVINAS sentiment in the average negro Argentinian is both an early warning sign of autism in children, and early on set Alzheimer's in adults.

Take your black hairy fingers off your keyboard, and never talk about the human species again, you mockery of our supposed shared ancestor.. No amount of olive oil and wheat flour slabbed on your face every morning will make you white. It's about as delusional of an idea as your daydreams of European heritage.

You nigger.

You make Bolivia look like a beacon of civilisation.

You are the Baltimore of South America.

Go fertilise the pampas with you and your families corpses, its the best you can hope for in life. For the first time in your life, nigger, you have a job making food for beings vastly superior to yourself. Uruguayan cattle. Coincidentally, it would be the first time an Argentinian "man" provided for a family.

Die, Diego. No one would miss you. Except for Australian Aboriginals, who now would have no one to make them look good.


----------



## Furret (Feb 18, 2021)

NotABotJustPassingThrough said:


> So... Do you actually intend do drop a bomb or something? I'm looking at this thread in the hope that you'll actually do something useful against the SCP staff that will change the site but all I'm seeing is that you're partaking in some sort of bizarre masochist experience where you expose yourself to the scum of the web in the hope to prove that you're not affected by what people say about you?
> 
> That great girl, more power to you, but I don't really care about your therapy session, that should stay between you and your shrink. And I'm not here to see photos of your feet, either. What I do care about is actual report of wrongdoings among the senior staff of the SCP wiki. So I'l be glad if you could start actually sharing some intels because I don't think you should be here for any other reason.
> 
> Hell, when even the kind of asshole who frequent this website is telling you that what you're doing is unhealthy, you might want to reconsider... or not, do as you please, who am I to judge.


Give up your hopes of this thread changing anything, random RPC user who probably found out about this thread a week ago. We've been over this already.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

NotABotJustPassingThrough said:


> So... Do you actually intend do drop a bomb or something? I'm looking at this thread in the hope that you'll actually do something useful against the SCP staff that will change the site but all I'm seeing is that you're partaking in some sort of bizarre masochist experience where you expose yourself to the scum of the web in the hope to prove that you're not affected by what people say about you?
> 
> That great girl, more power to you, but I don't really care about your therapy session, that should stay between you and your shrink. And I'm not here to see photos of your feet, either. What I do care about is actual report of wrongdoings among the senior staff of the SCP wiki. So I'l be glad if you could start actually sharing some intels because I don't think you should be here for any other reason.
> 
> Hell, when even the kind of asshole who frequent this website is telling you that what you're doing is unhealthy, you might want to reconsider... or not, do as you please, who am I to judge.


Bold of you to assume that I have a plan



AStupidMonkey said:


> Probably missed a few, but dude.  Just use a sock.  It's right _there._
> 
> (Parts of this image have been enlarged to show texture.)


I promise you my pictures have so many more rewarding details y’all haven’t even noticed the Power Glove yet lmao

I might have to buy stuff to plant in here if we’re going golden ratio on these shots  just to keep you on your toes


----------



## Maskull (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> You’re not the boss of me, you’re not even my real dad


You are worthless.


----------



## Furret (Feb 18, 2021)

Maskull said:


> You are worthless.


If nothing else, the free entertainment has gotta be worth something.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Maskull said:


> You are worthless.


Technically less, I am horribly in debt!


----------



## Maskull (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Technically less, I am horribly in debt!


You are also unfunny which is the only thing you have in common with women.


----------



## Heckler1 (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I promise you my pictures have so many more rewarding details y’all haven’t even noticed the Power Glove yet lmao
> 
> I might have to buy stuff to plant in here if we’re going golden ratio on these shots  just to keep you on your toes


I realize you're new here, but you want to dox other people. Not yourself.


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 18, 2021)

Listen man I dont need the dick pics anymore because at this point it's all but certain you haven't gotten the chop so the mystery has died. Grow out a beard to hide your acne scars and find a boyfriend.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Heckler1 said:


> I realize you're new here, but you want to dox other people. Not yourself.


Better you than big data?


----------



## Heckler1 (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Better you than big data?


You can effect the rate at which that happen by making better browsing choices. You also don't need to provide pictures constantly. That leads to you uploading bussy pictures, and people posting those same pictures on your future work social media.
 Just slow your role.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Heckler1 said:


> You can effect the rate at which that happen by making better browsing choices. You also don't need to provide pictures constantly. That leads to you uploading bussy pictures, and people posting those same pictures on your future work social media.
> Just slow your role.


Bold of you to assume I don’t have a plan


----------



## Lame Entropy (Feb 18, 2021)

@pixelatedharmony What's your opinion on Jonathan Yaniv?





						Jonathan Yaniv
					

Jonathan "Jessica" Yaniv (legally Jessica Simpson), pedophile menace of British Columbia. Vexatious litigant breaking Canada's human rights tribunal. Head of JY Knows It and TrustedNerd.




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## BurnerPhone (Feb 18, 2021)

Banditotron said:


> Listen man I dont need the dick pics anymore because at this point it's all but certain you haven't gotten the chop so the mystery has died


I'll bet you all my dogecoin he's probably already got pics floating around the internet somewhere


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Lame Entropy said:


> @pixelatedharmony What's your opinion on Jonathan Yaniv?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no knowledge, are they worth taking time to learn about? If they’re a pedophile, that seems bad.


----------



## Heckler1 (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I have no knowledge, are they worth taking time to learn about?


Yes. It's a wild ride that hasn't stopped yet.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I have no knowledge, are they worth taking time to learn about?


He's an image problem for you so yes.


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I have no knowledge, are they worth taking time to learn about? If they’re a pedophile, that seems bad.


Eh, if you want to know why people think trannies are perfomative creepy fakers, he's a good place to start. No offense.


----------



## byuu (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Bold of you to assume I don’t have a plan


Is your plan "shitpost on KF"?
If so, stop stealing my plan.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Heckler1 said:


> Yes. It's a wild ride that hasn't stopped yet.


I think I’ll wait for the next ride, it seems like that problem has people dealing with it and I don’t really want to know more than is absolutely necessary about pedophiles, if I’m going to dedicate time to study a topic that gives me bad vibes but important knowledge it’s fascism.


----------



## Heckler1 (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I think I’ll wait for the next ride, it seems like that problem has people dealing with it and I don’t really want to know more than is absolutely necessary about pedophiles, if I’m going to dedicate time to study a topic that gives me bad vibes but important knowledge it’s fascism.


Have you heard of the Mario loving Facist aka Bob Chipman?


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Feb 18, 2021)

NotABotJustPassingThrough said:


> So... Do you actually intend do drop a bomb or something? I'm looking at this thread in the hope that you'll actually do something useful against the SCP staff that will change the site but all I'm seeing is that you're partaking in some sort of bizarre masochist experience where you expose yourself to the scum of the web in the hope to prove that you're not affected by what people say about you?
> 
> That great girl, more power to you, but I don't really care about your therapy session, that should stay between you and your shrink. And I'm not here to see photos of your feet, either. What I do care about is actual report of wrongdoings among the senior staff of the SCP wiki. So I'l be glad if you could start actually sharing some intels because I don't think you should be here for any other reason.
> 
> Hell, when even the kind of asshole who frequent this website is telling you that what you're doing is unhealthy, you might want to reconsider... or not, do as you please, who am I to judge.


We are doing something useful.
And that's laughing at you.


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I think I’ll wait for the next ride, it seems like that problem has people dealing with it and I don’t really want to know more than is absolutely necessary about pedophiles, if I’m going to dedicate time to study a topic that gives me bad vibes but important knowledge it’s fascism.


You poor, stupid soul.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Banditotron said:


> You poor, stupid soul.


God, don’t I know it


----------



## BurnerPhone (Feb 18, 2021)

NotABotJustPassingThrough said:


> So... Do you actually intend do drop a bomb or something? I'm looking at this thread in the hope that you'll actually do something useful against the SCP staff that will change the site but all I'm seeing is that you're partaking in some sort of bizarre masochist experience where you expose yourself to the scum of the web in the hope to prove that you're not affected by what people say about you?
> 
> That great girl, more power to you, but I don't really care about your therapy session, that should stay between you and your shrink. And I'm not here to see photos of your feet, either. What I do care about is actual report of wrongdoings among the senior staff of the SCP wiki. So I'l be glad if you could start actually sharing some intels because I don't think you should be here for any other reason.
> 
> Hell, when even the kind of asshole who frequent this website is telling you that what you're doing is unhealthy, you might want to reconsider... or not, do as you please, who am I to judge.


Glowies get ran over, you just hit them with your car


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Heckler1 said:


> Have you heard of the Mario loving Facist aka Bob Chipman?


I have vague memories of him doing videos on the escapist when I watched the site 10-15 years ago? Is he still greasy?



BurnerPhone said:


> Glowies get ran over, you just hit them with your car


----------



## ToS (Feb 18, 2021)

Keep your hands and feet (especially feet) inside of the ride until it comes to a complete stop, folks.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

ToS said:


> Keep your hands and feet (especially feet) inside of the ride until it comes to a complete stop, folks.


Oh? _Especially ??_


----------



## and 127 others (Feb 18, 2021)

more pics of madame


Spoiler: No feet



live shot ITT:



slum harder, boi!!


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

and 127 others said:


> more pics of madame
> 
> 
> Spoiler: No feet
> ...


I’ll take twenty


----------



## Shitassdeaddude (Feb 18, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I have vague memories of him doing videos on the escapist when I watched the site 10-15 years ago? Is he still greasy?


I'm pretty sure he's still wearing the same layer of grease he had on back then.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 18, 2021)

Shitassdeaddude said:


> I'm pretty sure he's still wearing the same layer of grease he had on back then.


*shudders*


----------



## Furret (Feb 18, 2021)

and 127 others said:


> more pics of madame
> 
> 
> Spoiler: No feet
> ...


Second one is gold.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 19, 2021)

Morning gentlemen ~


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Feb 19, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Morning gentlemen ~View attachment 1932669


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 19, 2021)

StinkleMyDinkle said:


>


Okay, okay, I’ll brush my teeth... you did remember that episode ends with SpongeBob remembering he was beautiful but just needed a hygiene check, right?


----------



## Kookin (Feb 19, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Morning gentlemen ~View attachment 1932669





I wonder if you attempt to pass or not. I swing both ways so I wouldn't mind the answer, though I'm curious why you don't bother hiding it.
And yes I am an RPC user, if my new registration was any suspicion.


----------



## MDforever (Feb 19, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Morning gentlemen ~View attachment 1932669


you are cute


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 19, 2021)

Kookin said:


> View attachment 1932712
> I wonder if you attempt to pass or not. I'm swing both ways so I wouldn't mind the answer, though I'm curious


 you’re a cutie, you like my flower power pants?


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Feb 19, 2021)

Oh god more are spreading


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 19, 2021)

StinkleMyDinkle said:


> Oh god more are spreading


There is no escape from...

... _horny island_


----------



## Kookin (Feb 19, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> There is no escape from...
> 
> ... _horny island_


shut


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 19, 2021)

Kookin said:


> shut


... Open?


----------



## Bloitzhole (Feb 19, 2021)

150 posts in less than three days. You've been busy and even gotten your own thread.
Yet you're not as funny as @Webby's Boyfriend , not as retarded as @BoxerShorts47, not as deviant as @Gentleman Gamer and not as vile as Ashley.
This thread is unnecessary aside from its function as a time out room to prevent you from shitting up the SCP thread. Ironically, it is a form of containment, albeit a spergy one.
Why are you posting here anyway? Just venting in a random community? Or is there some cow you follow as well?


----------



## Furret (Feb 19, 2021)

Bloitzhole said:


> 150 posts in less than three days. You've been busy and even gotten your own thread.
> Yet you're not as funny as @Webby's Boyfriend , not as retarded as @BoxerShorts47, not as deviant as @Gentleman Gamer and not as vile as Ashley.
> This thread is unnecessary aside from its function as a time out room to prevent you from shitting up the SCP thread. Ironically, it is a form of containment, to contain your sperging.
> Why are you posting here anyway? Just venting in a random community? Or is there some cow you follow as well?


This thread also seems to be serving as containment for a bunch of random RPC users, which is nice.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Feb 19, 2021)

Bloitzhole said:


> Yet you're not as funny as @Webby's Boyfriend , not as retarded as @BoxerShorts47, not as deviant as @Gentleman Gamer and not as vile as Ashley.


You forgot starkillerowl89(I think that was his name?), who thought Trump was behind the cancellation of the Mortal Engines TV show


----------



## Kookin (Feb 19, 2021)

Huh. Checking pixel's "postings", she seems to be either trying out a different forum or just looking for attention.
You can always make a blogpost page. If posting here is an attempt to scurr away scp users from reading your stuff it's somewhat effective, but I don't think people here would care any bit. Like that pitfall review you can make a blogpost post and share it in discord servers.

Although in the end you do you I suppose.


----------



## Clown Baby (Feb 19, 2021)

Bloitzhole said:


> Why are you posting here anyway?


Seems like run of the mill attention whoring because there's an audience.


----------



## Kookin (Feb 19, 2021)

Also any RPC posters show yourselves you cowards. I know you're either fishing for lolcow milk or tugging one out.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Feb 19, 2021)

Kookin said:


> RPC posters


What is RPC? Treat me like a retard French girl


----------



## Kookin (Feb 19, 2021)

StinkleMyDinkle said:


> What is RPC? Treat me like a retard French girl


SCP knock off by previous scp users who were sick of staff's shit. Users on scp like to think cuz we're nazi or someshit cuz of the gay logos or whatever, but the moderation from what I hear is why they split. Happened since 2018 and honestly stuff there isn't half bad. You can also say nigger on the discord, just not on the site.

Basically blackjack and hookers


----------



## Furret (Feb 19, 2021)

StinkleMyDinkle said:


> What is RPC? Treat me like a retard French girl


The short version is that back in 2018, SCP staff decided to made their logo rainbow-colored for Pride Month, and then told people who didn't like it to fuck off. During that drama, some disgruntled SCP users decided that they were going to make their own SCP with blackjack and hookers, and RPC was born.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Feb 19, 2021)

Furret said:


> The short version is that back in 2018, SCP staff decided to made their logo rainbow-colored for Pride Month, and then told people who didn't like it to fuck off. During that drama, some disgruntled SCP users decided that they were going to make their own SCP with blackjack and hookers, and RPC was born.


Ohhh I remember now! They also had queer satellite as well and banned someone’s SCP due to it assaulting(sexually) people


----------



## Kookin (Feb 19, 2021)

StinkleMyDinkle said:


> Ohhh I remember now! They also had queer satellite as well and banned someone’s SCP due to it assaulting(sexually) people


Assault SCP? What's that about? Aside from sex pest staff I mean.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Feb 19, 2021)

SCP/RPC faggots: First, lurk more. Second, there is no faster way to out yourself as the pathetic, half-erect, waterheaded junkyard pigeon that you are than to rush to this thread and post in it using LARP pronouns.


----------



## Absurdity (Feb 19, 2021)

Oh, so Pixelated is a trooning piece of garbage. Noted!


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Feb 19, 2021)

StinkleMyDinkle said:


> What is RPC? Treat me like a retard French girl


Just another set of retards obsessed with upvotes but they are 5 star votes instead. Oh and with an obsession to jerk off to military/science uwu larping.


----------



## ChainLinkFence (Feb 19, 2021)

Why does the SCP harassment thread say that you doxxed someone? Who was it and why?


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 19, 2021)

ChainLinkFence said:


> Why does the SCP harassment thread say that you doxxed someone? Who was it and why?


She called djkaktus by his first name and thereby "doxed" him, even though he's thoroughly doxed on the SCP thread here already and his name has been no secret for a long time.


----------



## Furret (Feb 19, 2021)

ChainLinkFence said:


> Why does the SCP harassment thread say that you doxxed someone? Who was it and why?


Kaktus is claiming that he was doxxed, even though the most Roget/Harmony has done to dox him is call him his real first name (Ben) in this thread, and someone else doxxed him months ago.


----------



## Baubius (Feb 19, 2021)

Kookin said:


> And yes I am an RPC user, if my new registration was any suspicion.


god damn it


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 19, 2021)

Bloitzhole said:


> 150 posts in less than three days. You've been busy and even gotten your own thread.
> Yet you're not as funny as @Webby's Boyfriend , not as retarded as @BoxerShorts47, not as deviant as @Gentleman Gamer and not as vile as Ashley.
> This thread is unnecessary aside from its function as a time out room to prevent you from shitting up the SCP thread. Ironically, it is a form of containment, albeit a spergy one.
> Why are you posting here anyway? Just venting in a random community? Or is there some cow you follow as well?


Probably because I am not any of those people. Crazy how... I am me, and not them?


----------



## ChainLinkFence (Feb 19, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> She called djkaktus by his first name and thereby "doxed" him, even though he's thoroughly doxed on the SCP thread here already and his name has been no secret for a long time.


Ridiculous. Oh SCP. 
Good luck getting your articles down Harmony, I'd be pissed


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 19, 2021)

ChainLinkFence said:


> Ridiculous. Oh SCP.
> Good luck getting your articles down Harmony, I'd be pissed


Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned. I’m done, though. I’ve said everything I need to say and I kind of find myself liking it here. It reminds me of the SCP Community I came into and very much not the SCP Community as I left it. Even the people who are posers aren’t liars. A bunch of degenerates and weirdos with serious problems who wear their hearts on their sleeves and speak without duplicity... at least, it’s usually very transparent


----------



## Baubius (Feb 19, 2021)

ChainLinkFence said:


> Ridiculous. Oh SCP.
> Good luck getting your articles down Harmony, I'd be pissed


another newborn account


----------



## ChainLinkFence (Feb 19, 2021)

Baubius said:


> another newborn account


Yes. And yes I am from RPC, we have spoken there before. I hope you are doing well.


----------



## Bloitzhole (Feb 19, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Probably because I am not any of those people. Crazy how... I am me, and not them?


You utterly failed to comprehend the meaning of my post. Those other users have threads because their behavior is so outlandish in one way or another, they really do deserve one. You appear to be just very much up your own arse and are trying to serve what must be a very underappreciated ego by sperging here - or at least that is how it comes across to me.


pixelatedharmony said:


> I kind of find myself liking it here


That being said. Welcome to the farms.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 19, 2021)

Bloitzhole said:


> You utterly failed to comprehend the meaning of my post. Those other users have threads because their behavior is so outlandish in one way or another, they really do deserve one. You appear to be just very much up your own arse and are trying to serve your ego by sperging here.
> 
> That being said. Welcome to the farms.


Thanks dad


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Feb 19, 2021)

Kookin said:


> Assault SCP? What's that about? Aside from sex pest staff I mean.


It was a doorknob that was a very horny doorknob and would anyone who touch it horny. I remember Mr. Metokur talk about the drama 




Okay, why is there an influx of RPC users? I don’t think KF & RPC correlate at all


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Feb 19, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Correct! You’re smarter than you look


Late, but you have shit taste in records.


pixelatedharmony said:


> I am not that cheap of a date, sir, and I would have to give you at least a week’s notice to make some phone calls and pay process fees.
> 
> Spoiler alert: I have a cooler desk than any of y’all put together
> View attachment 1927934


Also late, but hard X on that. I have a corner wrapped smoked charcoal glass desk with programmable led light strips that I installed, 3 monitors and two pc towers.

Also, Are you using a fucking Apple 2E? That keyboard too, fucks sake.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 19, 2021)

StinkleMyDinkle said:


> It was a doorknob that was a very horny doorknob and would anyone who touch it horny. I remember Mr. Metokur talk about the drama


In retrospect, it’s funny that such an off-base hot take inspired so much hand-wringing and self-inflicted pain by the ss.


----------



## Furret (Feb 19, 2021)

StinkleMyDinkle said:


> It was a doorknob that was a very horny doorknob and would anyone who touch it horny. I remember Mr. Metokur talk about the drama


Staff never made Kaktus do anything to that article, he rewrote it himself because he knew it would piss a bunch of people off. Metokur saw that it was rewritten, saw the first few pages of comments where people were critical of the subject matter, and put those two things together to say that it was censored or something.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 19, 2021)

The 8 Of Spades said:


> Late, but you have shit taste in records.
> 
> Also late, but hard X on that. I have a corner wrapped smoked charcoal glass desk with programmable led light strips that I installed, 3 monitors and two pc towers.
> 
> Also, Are you using a fucking Apple 2E? That keyboard too, fucks sake.


It’s an Atari ST! I used to have an Apple II+ but I sold it a few years ago for being a glorified paperweight. I actually do stuff on this machine:




also, those are not records, they are RCA Video Discs and Laserdiscs!


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Feb 19, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> It’s an Atari ST! I used to have an Apple II+ but I sold it a few years ago for being a glorified paperweight. I actually do stuff on this machine:View attachment 1933132
> 
> also, those are not records, they are RCA Video Discs and Laserdiscs!


I have to give you credit for turning the prescription bottle, people fuck that up a lot.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 19, 2021)

The 8 Of Spades said:


> I have to give you credit for turning the prescription bottle, people fuck that up a lot.


This ain’t my first rodeo


----------



## Absurdity (Feb 19, 2021)

So the next question is for which ultra high-end news outlet will you be using these reactions to your "work." This can't all be fridge magnet material for your two vegan wiccan mothers.


----------



## The best and greatest (Feb 19, 2021)

So what's  your primary pathologic diagnosis and  what  are its  comorbidities?


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 19, 2021)

The best and greatest said:


> So what's  your primary pathologic diagnosis and  what  are its  comorbidities?


I got a brain problem situation but it’s well in hand


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Feb 19, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I got a brain problem situation but it’s well in hand


That makes sense now


----------



## Absurdity (Feb 19, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I got a brain problem situation but it’s well in hand



Makes sense because it's not in your skull.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 19, 2021)

You know what I love about you guys even when you’re trying to get a rise out of me, you’re unable to stop being extremely relatable and it makes me smile every time


----------



## ToS (Feb 19, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> She called djkaktus by his first name and thereby "doxed" him, even though he's thoroughly doxed on the SCP thread here already and his name has been no secret for a long time.


He posts his full name openly on his webpage and gives his phone number out in the site’s chat.


----------



## Furret (Feb 19, 2021)

ToS said:


> He posts his full name openly on his webpage and gives his phone number out in the site’s chat.


Plus, he's based a huge chunk of his body of work on Indiana, his home state. He's terrible at concealing his personal information.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 19, 2021)

Furret said:


> Plus, he's based a huge chunk of his body of work on Indiana, his home state. He's terrible at concealing his personal information.


Anything can be a dox if you say it loud enough and move the goalposts far enough!


----------



## Valstrax (Feb 19, 2021)

Honestly, this guy would be a lot less annoying if she didn't add emojis to fucking every post.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 19, 2021)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> Honestly, this guy would be a lot less annoying if she didn't add emojis to fucking every post.


----------



## Furret (Feb 19, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Anything can be a dox if you say it loud enough and move the goalposts far enough!


From what I've heard, this isn't even the first time he's claimed that someone doxxed him for referring to him as Ben, but I haven't confirmed that because it was an Anti-Harassment case.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 19, 2021)

Furret said:


> From what I've heard, this isn't even the first time he's claimed that someone doxxed him for referring to him as Ben, but I haven't confirmed that because it was an Anti-Harassment case.


“The Black Box” as we call it in the ss parlance


----------



## ToS (Feb 19, 2021)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> Honestly, this guy would be a lot less annoying if she didn't add emojis to fucking every post.


This ho in full contrarian and any-publicity-is-good mode don’t encourage her. She’s already prancing around like Joaquin pheonix’s joker.

edit: too late


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 19, 2021)

ToS said:


> This ho in full contrarian and any-publicity-is-good mode don’t encourage her. She’s already prancing around like Joaquin pheonix’s joker.
> 
> edit: too late


You flatter me but it’s still bold of you to assert I have modes other than harmonious mode


----------



## ToS (Feb 19, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> You flatter me but it’s still bold of you to assert I have modes other than harmonious mode


Could you make your mode more pixelated then at least? I’m talking about the pictures.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 19, 2021)

ToS said:


> Could you make your mode more pixelated then at least? I’m talking about the pictures.


Sorry, I have an Apple Quickshot from the 90’s that would do the trick but it got corroded batteries and I haven’t fixed it yet 

I hear you though it has been a minute since the last pic, here ya go


----------



## Lil' Misogynist (Feb 19, 2021)

StinkleMyDinkle said:


> Okay, why is there an influx of RPC users? I don’t think KF & RPC correlate at all



A bunch of random RPC users make new accounts to post on here every time there’s a major development in the main SCP thread. They want to feel like they’re taking part in the “downfall of SCP” when many of them have neither the influence, personal experience, nor insider information to actually contribute anything worthwhile.

The random SCP users who join are usually banned or otherwise disgruntled former members who used to openly hate Kiwifarms until they realized it was the only platform where they could actually speak their mind about things that have been upsetting them *and* get a significant audience. And most of them do, in fact, have dirt on someone.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 19, 2021)

Lil' Misogynist said:


> A bunch of random RPC users make new accounts to post on here every time there’s a major development in the main SCP thread. They want to feel like they’re taking part in the “downfall of SCP” when many of them have neither the influence, personal experience, nor insider information to actually contribute anything worthwhile.
> 
> The random SCP users who join are usually banned or otherwise disgruntled former members who used to openly hate Kiwifarms until they realized it was the only platform where they could actually speak their mind about things that have been upsetting them *and* get a significant audience. And most of them do, in fact, have dirt on someone.


Smart boys get workout pics


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 19, 2021)

ToS said:


> He posts his full name openly on his webpage and gives his phone number out in the site’s chat.


Yeah well that's the standard SJW definition for "doXXXXXXXXXing."


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Feb 19, 2021)

@pixelatedharmony is mere proof as to why the Chinese are continuing to call white liberals “baizuo”


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 19, 2021)

albert chan said:


> @pixelatedharmony is mere proof as to why the Chinese are continuing to call white liberals “baizuo”


Thank God I’m not one of ‘em... y’all are really tripping thinking I’m liberal? Where did pick that up?


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Feb 19, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Thank God I’m not one of ‘em


Though they’d still try to castrate you for showing off too many feet pics.


----------



## AStupidMonkey (Feb 19, 2021)

albert chan said:


> Though they’d still try to castrate you for showing off too many feet pics.


You trying to give her a boner or something?


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 19, 2021)

Digging up some screenshots and I uncovered this gem of Troy the Wise, on Kaktus:







albert chan said:


> Though they’d still try to castrate you for showing off too many feet pics.


They’re welcome to try...

Apologies for the triple post, but I would just like to say I am ready to give details & screenshots on the Real Kaktus Conspiracy (Code Name: “Yurt”)if I can post on the main SCP thread again~


----------



## Baubius (Feb 19, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Apologies for the triple post, but I would just like to say I am ready to give details & screenshots on the Real Kaktus Conspiracy (Code Name: “Yurt”)if I can post on the main SCP thread again~


As long as you post only that and save the feet sperging for here.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 19, 2021)

Baubius said:


> As long as you post only that and save the feet sperging for here.


I can abide by that

and you did say feet


----------



## ToS (Feb 19, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Digging up some screenshots and I uncovered this gem of Troy the Wise, on Kaktus:
> 
> View attachment 1933889


This kinda stuff should be un-quarantined back to the SCP Thread.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 19, 2021)

ToS said:


> This kinda stuff should be un-quarantined back to the SCP Thread.


As soon as I can post there again~


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 19, 2021)

Ok now forcibly change his avatar to something unflattering


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 19, 2021)

Banditotron said:


> Ok now forcibly change his avatar to something unflattering


 only Amiga...


----------



## Lame Entropy (Feb 19, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> only Amiga...


Why are you wearing a mask indoors? The coof won't get you when you're away from people.

@HIVidaBoheme Fuck you for asking them for feet pics.


----------



## Cow-Chan (Feb 19, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Apologies for the triple post, but I would just like to say I am ready to give details & screenshots on the Real Kaktus Conspiracy (Code Name: “Yurt”)if I can post on the main SCP thread again~


Honestly I'd say just post it here. If it's relevant, someone will probably move it or repost it in the SCP thread.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 19, 2021)

Here’s some of the screenshots I’ve got together so far of the Yurt, the secret staff chat. Rounderhouse has been projecting “Yurt” as part of his brand and the apparent goal was to muddy the waters around his server and give cover to reference the Yurt in public.

#fuck is the channel where MAST was planned, we redesigned SCPD and ousted the old staff in what we described as a “slow coup”, we plotted how we would remake the appearance of the site and redesign 05 command, projects we ported to MAST. Literally, MAST was designed to be the vehicle through which the Yurt could take over staff.

Kaktus and Woed are the ones who made it political and I was the one who pushed for action to be taken under the tragically mistaken impression that duplicitous corruption could serve the greater good.

Kaktus has had access to either direct logs or executive summaries of everything that has been going on for staff for years, other than AH they have no secrets from him. He is the shadow administrator.

They took over the ss in 2020 almost completely, almost all the active major users on staff and many more elsewhere are complicit:

djkaktus
Woedenaz
Rounderhouse
Modulum
aismallard
Croquembuch
TSAP
Elogee (you can see his custom alias references the server name in the screenshots)
Me
Kirby
Hippo
JackalRelated
stormbreath
Alces_Aces
Nicolini
Yossi
Of course there is more but these are the important names with a few more you might not have heard of but who played key roles on then inside.

I was one of the architects of this organization which essentially boils down to a shadow staff operating outside the rules to get as much power as possible. I hope this dislodges it from power. I can answer any questions or provide details on it.


----------



## ToS (Feb 19, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Hippo


I expected this sort of behavior from every one of the people you listed except this one. I had hopes that this one was different. Sad if true. Dumb of me.

EDIT: These screencaps are real weaksauce.


----------



## Lil' Misogynist (Feb 19, 2021)

ToS said:


> I expected this sort of behavior from every one of the people you listed except this one. I had hopes that this one was different. Dumb of me.


I felt the same way until I saw him asking people to ignore Z’s testimonies of the grooming/abuse she experienced.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 19, 2021)

ToS said:


> I expected this sort of behavior from every one of the people you listed except this one. I had hopes that this one was different. Dumb of me.


Hey, at least the person who decided to be different( too late) is the person telling you now? 



ToS said:


> I expected this sort of behavior from every one of the people you listed except this one. I had hopes that this one was different. Sad if true. Dumb of me.
> 
> EDIT: These screencaps are real weaksauce.


Yeah I am still going through the voluminous unlabeled screenshots across two laptops, but I am sure y’all can find mountains of circumstantial public mentions and coded references because they have not been subtle with it


----------



## ToS (Feb 19, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Hey, at least the person who decided to be different( too late) is the person telling you now?


Nothing is proven. I can’t rule out you taking this opportunity to get your take ahead of another’s to exculpate yourself. Call me naive but I won’t believe it until I see something definitive. I’ll hope this isn’t true & believe he is a good person until then.


----------



## Cow-Chan (Feb 19, 2021)

Lil' Misogynist said:


> I felt the same way until I saw him asking people to ignore Z’s testimonies of the grooming/abuse she experienced.


Z is unfortunately an extremely untrustworthy person, but in the very tiny chance that Z was being honest, I'm not going to post screenshots as to why.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Feb 19, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Hey, at least the person who decided to be different( too late) is the person telling you now?


Oh God we got trailer trash in here that thinks it's people because it read an entry level text book once.


----------



## BurnerPhone (Feb 19, 2021)

ToS said:


> I can’t rule out you taking this opportunity to get your take ahead of another’s to exculpate yourself.


Yeah let's not forget Roget was directly involved in some messed up stuff when RPC was big. These screenshots seem pretty tame and hardly undoes all the drama and problems he caused.


----------



## ToS (Feb 19, 2021)

BurnerPhone said:


> Yeah let's not forget Roget was directly involved in some messed up stuff when RPC was big. These screenshots seem pretty tame and hardly undoes all the drama and problems he caused.


I think the biggest thing to keep in mind that’s been said before is that the _one_ (in some cases, only) thing these people are good at is spinning a complex narrative. Conspiracy-grade levels of contrivance are a foregone conclusion, demonstrated further by the #fuck scenario if true. Carefully planned plots that are hidden by strict sculpting of the available information... these fall out of their wide and prolapsed asses.  It’s a skill at a topology of entrapment and Rogrette here is as versed in it as anyone of them.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Feb 19, 2021)

Boing ball.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 19, 2021)

I can tell y’all everything I was involved with for RPC, I showed it to my then-partner who was given power by CFO and she emotionally manipulated both he and I to leave her be to get adulation because she was very insecure.

I have nothing left to hide, and I have not lied, so trust that as much as you can. This is a confession as much it is an exposure of corruption.


----------



## Lil' Misogynist (Feb 19, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I can tell y’all everything I was involved with for RPC, I showed it to my then-partner who was given power by CFO and she emotionally manipulated both he and I to leave her be to get adulation because she was very insecure.


If you have proof, please post it. This statement conflicts with prior testimonies and solid evidence is what’s most important.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Feb 19, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I have nothing left to hide, and I have not lied, so trust that as much as you can. This is a confession as much it is an exposure of corruption.


You're a faggot attention whore who made shit up.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 19, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> You're a faggot attention whore who made shit up.


No, I am not. djkaktus is laughing at you as we speak for giving him cover, metaphorically and very possibly literally


----------



## Furret (Feb 19, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> No, I am not. djkaktus is laughing at you as we speak for giving him cover, metaphorically and very possibly literally


Let's not give Kaktus more credit than he's due. The man is so bad at these sorts of things that he couldn't even conceal his identity from RPC users on an anonymous image board. Based on what you've said so far, it seems like Rounder is the brains behind keeping this hidden moreso than Kaktus. If it's real, that is.


----------



## Baubius (Feb 19, 2021)

Lil' Misogynist said:


> I felt the same way until I saw him asking people to ignore Z’s testimonies of the grooming/abuse she experienced.


Same for me until he went on drunken rants about socialism and how RPC is fascist on Volgun's server.

Also w h a t



pixelatedharmony said:


> Here’s some of the screenshots I’ve got together so far of the Yurt, the secret staff chat. Rounderhouse has been projecting “Yurt” as part of his brand and the apparent goal was to muddy the waters around his server and give cover to reference the Yurt in public.
> 
> #fuck is the channel where MAST was planned, we redesigned SCPD and ousted the old staff in what we described as a “slow coup”, we plotted how we would remake the appearance of the site and redesign 05 command, projects we ported to MAST. Literally, MAST was designed to be the vehicle through which the Yurt could take over staff.
> 
> ...


How do these screenies correlate in any way with what you claim?


----------



## Cow-Chan (Feb 19, 2021)

Baubius said:


> Same for me until he went on drunken rants about socialism and how RPC is fascist on Volgun's server.
> 
> Also w h a t
> 
> ...


I think they're just proof it exists rather than evidence to the coup attempts.


----------



## Baubius (Feb 19, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I can tell y’all everything I was involved with for RPC, I showed it to my then-partner who was given power by CFO and she emotionally manipulated both he and I to leave her be to get adulation because she was very insecure.


Don't shift the blame to Caro. You're both just as guilty.


pixelatedharmony said:


> No, I am not. djkaktus is laughing at you as we speak for giving him cover, metaphorically and very possibly literally


"uwu im telling u so the bad man is laughing bc ur actually playing rigt into his handz!!1!!1!!"

This combined with the blameshifting to Caro pretty much confirms to me that you are full of shit. If you're actually being completely honest with what you claim, you have done a staggeringly terrible job at supporting it. These screenshots are just certain users who've been railed on in this thread going about their business. Unless you have something absolutely concrete, there's no way you're telling the truth.



ImmortalDaisies said:


> I think they're just proof it exists rather than evidence to the coup attempts.


I don't see how they accomplish that.


----------



## Cow-Chan (Feb 19, 2021)

Baubius said:


> I don't see how they accomplish that.


She accomplishes it by posting literal screenshots of the servers and channels these things supposedly happen in, with members of said channel.


----------



## ToS (Feb 19, 2021)

Furret said:


> Let's not give Kaktus more credit than he's due. The man is so bad at these sorts of things that he couldn't even conceal his identity from RPC users on an anonymous image board. Based on what you've said so far, it seems like Rounder is the brains behind keeping this hidden moreso than Kaktus. If it's real, that is.


"Rounderhouse" happens to be a lowkey description of his own smoothbrain. I don't have a lot of faith he'd be able to conceal his stench either: see here (Hit #scp-shenanigans for more. Not saying that's him, but it sure as hell probably isn't TroyL.)


----------



## Lil' Misogynist (Feb 19, 2021)

ToS said:


> "Rounderhouse" happens to be a lowkey description of his own smoothbrain. I don't have a lot of faith he'd be able to conceal his stench either: see here (Hit #scp-shenanigans for more. Not saying that's him, but it sure as hell probably isn't TroyL.)


(It was not TroyL. I know someone who got messages from the same anon at that time, and an admin confirmed that there was no way it could have actually been Troy.)


----------



## BurnerPhone (Feb 19, 2021)

Baubius said:


> Don't shift the blame to Caro. You're both just as guilty.
> 
> "uwu im telling u so the bad man is laughing bc ur actually playing rigt into his handz!!1!!1!!"
> 
> This combined with the blameshifting to Caro pretty much confirms to me that you are full of shit. If you're actually being completely honest with what you claim, you have done a staggeringly terrible job at supporting it. These screenshots are just certain users who've been railed on in this thread going about their business. Unless you have something absolutely concrete, there's no way you're telling the truth.


"No it wasn't my fault I had zero agency it was actually someone else even sneakier pulling the strings the whole time!"


----------



## Furret (Feb 19, 2021)

Baubius said:


> "uwu im telling u so the bad man is laughing bc ur actually playing rigt into his handz!!1!!1!!"
> 
> This combined with the blameshifting to Caro pretty much confirms to me that you are full of shit. If you're actually being completely honest with what you claim, you have done a staggeringly terrible job at supporting it. These screenshots are just certain users who've been railed on in this thread going about their business. Unless you have something absolutely concrete, there's no way you're telling the truth.


Yeah, I'm not inclined to believe this either. Kaktus and friends secretly being the hidden shadow owners of the wiki behind everyone's backs just isn't believable to me until you have definitive proof, especially since there isn't a single Admin on that list now that you're gone, and you retired months ago.


ToS said:


> "Rounderhouse" happens to be a lowkey description of his own smoothbrain. I don't have a lot of faith he'd be able to conceal his stench either: see here (Hit #scp-shenanigans for more. Not saying that's him, but it sure as hell probably isn't TroyL.)


That's a fair point. This anon is almost certainly Rounder, they even talk the way Rounder talks when he's pissed off. I have a hard time believing that Rounder is simultaneously dumb enough to do this and smart enough to conceal an operation on the scale Roget/Harmony is talking about, so I guess that's another hole in the story if Rounder is supposedly the one who set up this group chat and kept it hidden.

Also, Rounder has had the word "yurt" as part of his personal brand since before he was even buddies with Kaktus, so if that was really deliberate on his part then he's been planning this since his first days on the site. Again, not super believable.


----------



## Baubius (Feb 19, 2021)

ImmortalDaisies said:


> She accomplishes it by posting literal screenshots of the servers and channels these things supposedly happen in, with members of said channel.


Alright. Let's do some analyzing, hm?

First screenie: Aismallard answering some unseen question about the layout of the site. That's all he's talking about in this picture. Not sure if they're planning on restructuring the wiki when they inevitably take over (which would be nice), but the only piece of absolutely convincing evidence here is his nickname, "yurtmallard." Even then this is serious weaksauce.

Second screenie: Kirby, Elogee, and an unknown being snippy in chat. I didn't expect anything less from these two, and I don't know who the pool ball pfp is. Kirby and Elogee talking about being bitches in forums on discord doesn't prove anything outside of what is already well-known.

Third screenie: I'm guessing this is a continuation of the first screenie. Whoever this is is still talking about the site's layout. Nothing of interest is brought up.

Fourth screenie: Nice nothingpost, Rogette.

The only thing here that could possibly be considered evidence is "yurtmallard" but for all we know the whole yurt thing could really be a stupid meme about Rounderhouse's avatar gimmick. None of this is proof of a cabal trying to gayop their way into the admin seat. We already knew these users had a clique.


----------



## Furret (Feb 19, 2021)

Baubius said:


> Alright. Let's do some analyzing, hm?
> 
> First screenie: Aismallard answering some unseen question about the layout of the site. That's all he's talking about in this picture. Not sure if they're planning on restructuring the wiki when they inevitably take over (which would be nice), but the only piece of absolutely convincing evidence here is his nickname, "yurtmallard." Even then this is serious weaksauce.
> 
> ...


Aismallard is on MAST, which has a subteam dedicated to managing the layout of the site, so I wouldn't be surprised if they have some sort of input in that process without a shadowy cabal pulling the strings. 

Also, I think the pool ball avatar is Magnadeus. A friend of Rounder's, but he's never been staff and he's extremely inactive on the wiki, so he doesn't matter much.


----------



## Cow-Chan (Feb 19, 2021)

Baubius said:


> Alright. Let's do some analyzing, hm?
> 
> First screenie: Aismallard answering some unseen question about the layout of the site. That's all he's talking about in this picture. Not sure if they're planning on restructuring the wiki when they inevitably take over (which would be nice), but the only piece of absolutely convincing evidence here is his nickname, "yurtmallard." Even then this is serious weaksauce.
> 
> ...


Again, these screenshots are just virtual evidence that the channels Harmony is discussing do indeed exist. Anyone with two eyes and critical thinking can deduce this, including the person that posted them. Take a chill pill and wait for actual evidence of actions to be posted, over-the-top butthurt vehemence like this taking over decent and constructive conversation is why the entire SCP thread isn't taken seriously to begin with.


----------



## Lil' Misogynist (Feb 19, 2021)

I’m agreeing with everyone, in a way. What Harmony has posted isn’t conclusive evidence for everything she’s stated, but I believe that the server exists and we need to give her time to find more screenshots.

Harmony: I advise that you don’t post any more accusations without conclusive proof from here on out. At least not while this thread is so active.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 20, 2021)

I have been doing my research into my own archives and what I  have needs to be presented in its totality.

The Yurt gang is powerful, active, and I will prove it beyond a shadow of a doubt. This post will not come today or tomorrow, because I welcome your incredulity. I want all of your questions to be answered.

It was easy to be a believer in the pedostaff rumors, because it was obviously unbelievable. It is hard to believe in the Yurtspiracy because it seems like it shouldn’t be able to be true.

It is.

There was no conscious decision to start conspiring, we were and they still are insecure people trying to find out what makes them whole, while having a tragic amount of power. I was the emptiest and one of the most complicit. I am not the only one.

If you don’t want to sit and wait, you can help me help you by digging and analyzing the copious coded information about it that they’ve been foolish enough to state in public/ incorporate into their stories, I will return here soon and I will bring everything I have for you to know presented concisely and matter-of-factly. I hope it’s enough to satisfy your justifiable incredulity. I wouldn’t believe it either if I had not been there, I breathed the air just like they did. Just like they are doing now, while you read this.

I know that I will not be able to answer every possible question, but every answerable question will be answered with truth.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 20, 2021)

ToS said:


> "Rounderhouse" happens to be a lowkey description of his own smoothbrain. I don't have a lot of faith he'd be able to conceal his stench either: see here (Hit #scp-shenanigans for more. Not saying that's him, but it sure as hell probably isn't TroyL.)


lmaoooo no no Rounderhouse is a rando teenager he is no Troy, that screenshot was just for you guys to enjoy an epic Troy dunk he was the champion at dunking on deserving targets an absolute merciless heckler y’all would’ve enjoyed Troy if he was one of us.


----------



## Cow-Chan (Feb 20, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> It was easy to be a believer in the pedostaff rumors, because it was obviously unbelievable.


To clarify, do you mean that while relatively true to a degree, it's something that sounds unbelievable because of how people presented it?


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 20, 2021)

ImmortalDaisies said:


> To clarify, do you mean that while relatively true to a degree, it's something that sounds unbelievable because of how people presented it?


There’s just no substance that I saw here or elsewhere to make a compelling case for it. The only thing I ever knew of that was anything like a pedo ring was when I personally uncovered one run by Mr. Wilt in 2013, in the Far Recon SCP RP community where he did an Epstein at age 13 and had a victim pyramid scheme. That being said, I have no problem believing that predators joined the ss hierarchy to find victims a bunch of times individually over the past 10+ years that’s perfectly plausible from my view being on the inside.

((e: removed first posted answer because it was from when I misunderstood the quote so continued inclusion was confusing ))


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 20, 2021)

Oh and to clear the air and so it’s not a distraction:

I introduced Caro to RPC with the intent that she would be able to feed me information about the goings-on and provide what gossip
material that could be used to escalate the situation for the ss even if they kept their brooms up their asses about it in public. We wanted to spy on you.

Caro refused to share the information and was hostile when I brought it up after she gained power, but I did get an account in there after an AMA I did drunk and I got screencaps of public channels from there.

I would have loved to fuck with RPC and at the time I found it extremely upsetting that Caro re-United the squabbling breakaway factions and consolidated it in a way CFO never would have been able to. By trying to smash RPC when it was weak my actions are probably a large part of the reason it was able to stick aroun to this day.

To the RPC Authority, you’re goons and scoundrels but you’ve always had a point and we all know it, and that’s why we kept trying to make you go away rather than address it.

I’m sorry I had any part in that, that we never even contemplated listening to you because we didn’t like the form of your ideas and the vitriol of your reaction.


----------



## Cow-Chan (Feb 20, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> There’s just no substance that I saw here or elsewhere to make a compelling case for it. The only thing I ever knew of that was anything like a pedo ring was when I personally uncovered one run by Mr. Wilt in 2013, in the Far Recon SCP RP community where he did an Epstein at age 13 and had a victim pyramid scheme. That being said, I have no problem believing that predators joined the ss hierarchy to find victims a bunch of times individually over the past 10+ years that’s perfectly plausible from my view being on the inside.
> 
> ((e: removed first posted answer because it was from when I misunderstood the quote so continued inclusion was confusing ))


As fantastical as it might be to pretend it wasn't a thing, there were absolutely predators on staff celled up. I don't personally think it was a grooming machine, but they definitely had some awareness and did nothing. Bright wasn't the only one who I interacted with, and frankly, wasn't even the worst. Another member of staff regularly pressured me(And from what I've heard, he did this to others too) into trying to get me to come and "visit" him because we were only a few hours away.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 20, 2021)

ImmortalDaisies said:


> As fantastical as it might be to pretend it wasn't a thing, there were absolutely predators on staff celled up. I don't personally think it was a grooming machine, but they definitely had some awareness and did nothing. Bright wasn't the only one who I interacted with, and frankly, wasn't even the worst. Another member of staff regularly pressured me(And from what I've heard, he did this to others too) into trying to get me to come and "visit" him because we were only a few hours away.


MisterFlames? Eskobar? Those are the only names I remember hearing specifically named as Bad News behind closed doors but I was very in-and-out of touch for a long time because I didn’t mix well with my supposed colleagues if I spent too much time around them... I wonder if you might have been okay if I had been paying attention, because if we had a staff that allowed for open expression and communication none of this would have happened to either of us. My struggle is nothing compared to what you have gone through and I will never have given enough penance to atone for the abuse you endured. I am sorry. I failed you even if I never heard your name. Especially, then.


----------



## Cow-Chan (Feb 20, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> MisterFlames? Eskobar? Those are the only names I remember hearing specifically named as Bad News behind closed doors but I was very in-and-out of touch for a long time because I didn’t mix well with my supposed colleagues if I spent too much time around them... I wonder if you might have been okay if I had been paying attention, because if we had a staff that allowed for open expression and communication none of this would have happened to either of us. My struggle is nothing compared to what you have gone through and I will never have given enough penance to atone for the abuse you endured. I am sorry. I failed you even if I never heard your name. Especially, then.


It wasn't either of them. I actually don't clearly remember anything about someone named MisterFlames. It was someone named Salvagebar, he ended up vanishing later on though. I'm not entirely sure why and would rather not make wild speculations on it.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 20, 2021)

ImmortalDaisies said:


> It wasn't either of them. I actually don't clearly remember anything about someone named MisterFlames. It was someone named Salvagebar, he ended up vanishing later on though. I'm not entirely sure why and would rather not make wild speculations on it.


That son of a bitch! I know him! He’s still a regular in #site19 as of earlier this very month!!! He was never on staff afaik but he was definitely close to staff in terms of having good personal relations, they may have very well made him a chat operator to reflect that there’s not any kind of real vetting for that power and there’s a history of abusers like Tox and Xiao who took the chat op path to a predators’ perch. Absolutely disgusting, all of them.


----------



## Cow-Chan (Feb 20, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> That son of a bitch! I know him! He’s still a regular in #site19 as of earlier this very month!!! He was never on staff afaik but he was definitely close to staff in terms of having good personal relations, they may have very well made him a chat operator to reflect that there’s not any kind of real vetting for that power and there’s a history of abusers like Tox and Xiao who took the chat op path to a predators’ perch. Absolutely disgusting, all of them.


He was chat staff, pretty high up there from what I remember.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 20, 2021)

ImmortalDaisies said:


> He was chat staff, pretty high up there from what I remember.


Yeah yeah, I remember now, fuck that’s just so awful he’s been right in that grey area next to power to cover himself. A petty Bormann who serves no interests but his own pleasure. Disgusting.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 20, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Oh and to clear the air and so it’s not a distraction:
> 
> I introduced Caro to RPC with the intent that she would be able to feed me information about the goings-on and provide what gossip
> material that could be used to escalate the situation for the ss even if they kept their brooms up their asses about it in public. We wanted to spy on you.
> ...


Replying to myself & double posting to make sure this is not overlooked at the bottom of page 21


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 20, 2021)

Oh also, nobody ever got a knife in their back for Pride Month (apart from Kaktus who was far from the decision and kicked out of the ss for acting like a nut job on socia media banning people) because it was a groupthink decision made by whoever happened to be in ss chat at the time. So it would’ve had to applied to people like Tuomey and Procy who drive reactionary backlash by having nothing to do but sit in ss chat, get everyone riled up and think that make them better than other people. They couldn’t be having Procyon face consequences for exploding with vitriol at anyone who disagrees or displeases him could they? Collin, you’re a ratfuck piece of shit who pissed in a law office once and think it makes you SCP’s legal eagle.
Procyon and ARD used to have an IRC channel made of swastikas so they could tell each other the kind of jokes y’all are allowed to say in public, if you want to know how sincere ss Pearl-clutching over y’all has been.


----------



## Cow-Chan (Feb 20, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Oh also, nobody ever got a knife in their back for Pride Month (apart from Kaktus who was far from the decision and kicked out of the ss for acting like a nut job on socia media banning people) because it was a groupthink decision made by whoever happened to be in ss chat at the time. So it would’ve had to applied to people like Tuomey and Procy who drive reactionary backlash by having nothing to do but sit in ss chat, get everyone riled up and think that make them better than other people. They couldn’t be having Procyon face consequences for exploding with vitriol at anyone who disagrees or displeases him could they? Collin, you’re a ratfuck piece of shit who pissed in a law office once and thinks he’s SCP’s legal eagle.


C'mon, you can really consolidate this stuff into one post pretty easily.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 20, 2021)

ImmortalDaisies said:


> C'mon, you can really consolidate this stuff into one post pretty easily.


I was excited to get this out of my soul 

this is off the top of my head not what I referred to earlier, I should be working on that but this abuse stuff is a fresh avenue that I didn’t have anything really related to so I wanted to interrogate that past too.


----------



## AStupidMonkey (Feb 20, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I have been doing my research into my own archives and what I  have needs to be presented in its totality.
> 
> The Yurt gang is powerful, active, and I will prove it beyond a shadow of a doubt. This post will not come today or tomorrow, because I welcome your incredulity. I want all of your questions to be answered.
> 
> ...


Premise 1: Each of the screenshots were taken for a reason (in this case, to prove something later.)

Premise 2: You've probably burned every bridge there that wasn't already burned _for_ you.

Conclusion: *Why not info-dump all the screenshots and let the internet autists sort it out?*

I mean, it's not as if you were taking screenshots of things that would embarrass you personally, right?  And the innocent bystanders (if any) wouldn't be saying embarrassing things about themselves anyways.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 20, 2021)

AStupidMonkey said:


> Premise 1: Each of the screenshots were taken for a reason (in this case, to prove something later.)
> 
> Premise 2: You've probably burned every bridge there that wasn't already burned _for_ you.
> 
> ...


I have found most of my screenshots are things going into the Yurt because I was the information-gathering apparatus so my goal is to include all of them organized in sections with captions as to why djkaktus and the rest of the Yurt wanted to see them.

here’s a taste, though- this is from when we were taking down Metaphysician, which was basically a groupthink decision where we convinced each other that any kind of use of anything could be plagiarism and Caro helped do analysis of the texts supposedly “copied” from ancient sources. Nicolini is the person DMing me.


----------



## BurnerPhone (Feb 20, 2021)

AStupidMonkey said:


> Conclusion: *Why not info-dump all the screenshots and let the internet autists sort it out?*
> 
> I mean, it's not as if you were taking screenshots of things that would embarrass you personally, right?


And even if it is embarrassing, you've already publicly humiliated yourself here so any incriminating messages will be tame by comparison


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 20, 2021)

BurnerPhone said:


> And even if it is embarrassing, you've already publicly humiliated yourself here so any incriminating messages will be tame by comparison


Oh don’t worry I am not holding back on account of myself being embarrassed, if anything it feels great to get it out there now that my former oppressors have no power over me and I can talk freely


----------



## AStupidMonkey (Feb 20, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I have found most of my screenshots are things going into the Yurt because I was the information-gathering apparatus so my goal is to include all of them organized in sections with captions as to why djkaktus and the rest of the Yurt wanted to see them.
> 
> here’s a taste, though- this is from when we were taking down Metaphysician, which was basically a groupthink decision where we convinced each other that any kind of use of anything could be plagiarism and Caro helped do analysis of the texts supposedly “copied” from ancient sources. Nicolini is the person DMing me.View attachment 1936666View attachment 1936667


See?  This shit right here.  The screenshots are completely benign, except for the meaning you're tacking onto them.  There's no receipts here.  Which is why I'm suggesting you collaborate with people who would know what's damning when they see it.

We're trying really hard to believe you, and you bring us "good job!"  "shuckle is a bad pokeyman!"

Miserable.  Just miserable.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 20, 2021)

AStupidMonkey said:


> See?  This shit right here.  The screenshots are completely benign, except for the meaning you're tacking onto them.  There's no receipts here.  Which is why I'm suggesting you collaborate with people who would know what's damning when they see it.
> 
> We're trying really hard to believe you, and you bring us "good job!"  "shuckle is a bad pokeyman!"
> 
> Miserable.  Just miserable.


Okay okay if you just want a big dump have a big dump, almost everything here is a screenshot I took into the Yurt for information gathering and scheming purposes.

the one of me saying “let me in your side chats” is how I got into the Yurt iirc


----------



## BurnerPhone (Feb 20, 2021)

TLDR


Spoiler



it's nothing


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Feb 20, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Okay okay if you just want a big dump have a big dump, almost everything here is a screenshot I took into the Yurt for information gathering and scheming purposes.
> 
> the one of me saying “let me in your side chats” is how I got into the Yurt iirc


what?


----------



## AStupidMonkey (Feb 20, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Okay okay if you just want a big dump have a big dump, almost everything here is a screenshot I took into the Yurt for information gathering and scheming purposes.
> 
> the one of me saying “let me in your side chats” is how I got into the Yurt iirc


Oof.  Yeah, I dunno, it looks like typical discord spergery and power-tripping nerds to me.  I think you may have shot your case in the foot a bit by taking so many tiny snippets out of context (presumably to protecc the innocent or something?)  Maybe something to note for next time you find yourself surrounded by shitty internet commandos playing secret squirrel games.  It's hard to tell what the small bits mean without already being invested there.

But yeah, this is all stuff I would expect to see in (frankly) any SJW hugbox.  Secret/duplicative votes, concern-trolling about "guys seriously cool it with the pedo stories jokes," a bunch of neckbeards doing their best "mean girls" impressions, LARPing as basement anti-fash, some friends become enemies, some enemies become friends...

Then again, SCP isn't really a lolcow collective I follow, so maybe some other autist who knows the names/aliases can find a deeper meaning here?

Big nice of you to include some self-owns in there, I guess?


----------



## Cow-Chan (Feb 20, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Okay okay if you just want a big dump have a big dump, almost everything here is a screenshot I took into the Yurt for information gathering and scheming purposes.
> 
> the one of me saying “let me in your side chats” is how I got into the Yurt iirc


I assume the peppermint guy in the Twitter chats is Metaphysician? I really hope he got his life together, because he was more obsessed than even I was.


----------



## Furret (Feb 20, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Okay okay if you just want a big dump have a big dump, almost everything here is a screenshot I took into the Yurt for information gathering and scheming purposes.
> 
> the one of me saying “let me in your side chats” is how I got into the Yurt iirc


None of these mean anything without proof that the Yurt does what you say it does, proof that you still haven't actually presented.


----------



## Baubius (Feb 20, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Okay okay if you just want a big dump have a big dump, almost everything here is a screenshot I took into the Yurt for information gathering and scheming purposes.
> 
> the one of me saying “let me in your side chats” is how I got into the Yurt iirc


Some of these are just random screenshots from RPC. This is a big fat load of nothing. This Yurt cabal doesn't exist.


----------



## LordSifr (Feb 20, 2021)

I see this as little but attempts to harm persons that have personally offended or hurt you rather than a honest uncovering of a real problem -- which is evident from your behaviour before you were perma'd from SCP. This is not to say that the persons in question are saints or beyond all evil, but that attempting to spin them as something even worse is frankly counterproductive.

This situation feels much alike your past treatment of myself in that your claims are based on screencaps that do not support them unless warped and interpreted in a certain fashion.
*
EDIT:* To be frank, this does prove that there was a significant effort to stalk RPC from your part, and probably other SCP members. I assume the purpose of this was likely to frame users as malicious and bigoted when they were not, or frame RPC as a malicious and bigoted community when it is not.

It is certainly puzzling that RPC is so frequently used as a means to dimish the faults of SCP staff and community alike -- _"well, certainly the US is total garbage, but at least it isn't Afghanistan!" _


----------



## Furret (Feb 20, 2021)

alma marduk said:


> This is not to say that the persons in question are saints or beyond all evil, but that attempting to spin them as something even worse is frankly counterproductive.


Yeah, it should go without saying that I'm not big fans of people like Kaktus and Rounder, but I would rather be discussing things that I know they've actually done. Making a big fuss about Kaktus being some sort of secret shadow admin of the wiki without presenting proof just gives people more reasons to ignore the actual information in these threads.


----------



## BurnerPhone (Feb 20, 2021)

Unless you have some concrete proof of wrongdoing it's probably best to just stop posting tbh. Forget this thread exists and move on with your life. Oh, and maybe actually apologize to the people you allegedly wronged instead of shitposting on KF.


----------



## LordSifr (Feb 20, 2021)

Agreed here. Leave and find something else to do; return with an alt to write whatever and refuse to interact with the community; go join any other writing community; give your stuff to whoever wants it; anything that gives you closure, because this is likely not a real change of pace, merely a continuation of the last... Six? Five? Years of deception and harmful obsession. 

I do not believe you will be able to provide anything of substance, because you are not likely to have actually archived anything that could expose/frame you and your prior friends and colleagues as bad actors prior to your "change of heart", and after that, you deleted your accounts, then got banned from crucial servers -- not to mention most relevant information regarding staff/cabal wrongdoings is probably lost in IRC chats. Whatever information you could provide is certainly lost already, and what you could give Kiwifarms is certainly anecdotal evidence, or even willing deception.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 20, 2021)

ImmortalDaisies said:


> I assume the peppermint guy in the Twitter chats is Metaphysician? I really hope he got his life together, because he was more obsessed than even I was.


Yeah that was me being awful to him  but when I apologized much later he said it was for the best he was forced to move on, even if the way it was done to him was duplicitous.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 20, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Oh don’t worry I am not holding back on account of myself being embarrassed, if anything it feels great to get it out there now that my former oppressors have no power over me and I can talk freely


While I actually like that someone who is not a typical kiwi, to say the least, understands that we're not the absolute monsters we're usually seen as, at least some of that shit has merit.  I am worried you're exposing too much of yourself in a "community," if you can call it that, that exploits and exposes such things for amusement.

While we are not all absolute sociopaths, some of us are, and some of us dip into that from time to time just for fun.  

What I guess I'm saying is you should seek help from people who actually personally know and love you, and probably professionals as well.  This site does not have good intentions for you.  We want to have fun with you, but "we," in a very loose sense of "we," want to have fun with you in a darker sense.

In short, don't trust anyone here.  Including me.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 20, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> While I actually like that someone who is not a typical kiwi, to say the least, understands that we're not the absolute monsters we're usually seen as, at least some of that shit has merit.  I am worried you're exposing too much of yourself in a "community," if you can call it that, that exploits and exposes such things for amusement.
> 
> While we are not all absolute sociopaths, some of us are, and some of us dip into that from time to time just for fun.
> 
> ...


I trust all of you about as far as I can throw you


----------



## Furret (Feb 20, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> While I actually like that someone who is not a typical kiwi, to say the least, understands that we're not the absolute monsters we're usually seen as, at least some of that shit has merit.  I am worried you're exposing too much of yourself in a "community," if you can call it that, that exploits and exposes such things for amusement.
> 
> While we are not all absolute sociopaths, some of us are, and some of us dip into that from time to time just for fun.
> 
> ...


Yeah, while I understand that it can be fun to mess around on a website like this, keep in mind that most people here are not laughing with you, and that it's often a bad idea to give away this much about yourself on here.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 20, 2021)

Furret said:


> Yeah, while I understand that it can be fun to mess around on a website like this, keep in mind that most people here are not laughing with you, and that it's often a bad idea to give away this much about yourself on here.


So it goes!


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 20, 2021)

Don't care if I _do die_, _Do die_, _do die_! Like to make the _juice fly_, _Juice fly_, _juice fly_!

Kurt.


----------



## AStupidMonkey (Feb 20, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> While I actually like that someone who is not a typical kiwi, to say the least, understands that we're not the absolute monsters we're usually seen as, at least some of that shit has merit.  I am worried you're exposing too much of yourself in a "community," if you can call it that, that exploits and exposes such things for amusement.
> 
> While we are not all absolute sociopaths, some of us are, and some of us dip into that from time to time just for fun.
> 
> ...


Hey, speak for yourself!  I, for one, am just a good boi who requires your bank ac-count de-tails!


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 20, 2021)

AStupidMonkey said:


> Hey, speak for yourself!  I, for one, am just a good boi who requires your bank ac-count de-tails!


I’ve got some land in Eastern Samothrace I could sell you...


----------



## AStupidMonkey (Feb 20, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I’ve got some land in Eastern Samothrace I could sell you...


I am a-fraid I weel have to ask you some se-cu-ri-ty questions in ordar to confirm this is you.


----------



## Lil' Misogynist (Feb 20, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I’ve got some land in Eastern Samothrace I could sell you...


Nice obscure reference.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Feb 20, 2021)

I am too old for this but I seem to have run out of anti depression med and I am high as fuck.


----------



## Kookin (Feb 21, 2021)

pixelatedharmony shut up show us more feet pics and midriff we need this


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 21, 2021)

Kookin said:


> pixelatedharmony shut up show us more feet pics and midriff we need this


Let me at least finish breakfast first 







finished my workout early too we’re on fire today


----------



## Dyn (Feb 21, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I trust all of you about as far as I can throw you


How far could you throw me?


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 21, 2021)

Dyn said:


> How far could you throw me?


Depends on how much you weigh and how dense you are but I have reasonable confidence in my tossing ability


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 21, 2021)

Am I right in thinking OP is a Croatian troon who doxes himself?


----------



## Dyn (Feb 21, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I have reasonable confidence in my tossing ability


Then you trust us too much.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 21, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Then you trust us too much.


I thought we were referring to you specifically?


----------



## Dyn (Feb 21, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I thought we were referring to you specifically?


It's okay to trust me that much, but the rest of these people can be assholes sometimes.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 21, 2021)

Dyn said:


> It's okay to trust me that much, but the rest of these people can be assholes sometimes.


Well they probably don’t exercise as consistently as we do so they’re going to be lucky if I can even get them off the ground.


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 21, 2021)

Why do you think you're a woman
Like how did you come that conclusion
Because you look, act, and write like a man


----------



## Furret (Feb 21, 2021)

Marshal Mannerheim said:


> Am I right in thinking OP is a Croatian troon who doxes himself?


OP is American, and was doxxed by someone else in the SCP thread a while back IIRC.


----------



## Overcast (Feb 21, 2021)

So, you quoted me and told me Snowboard Kids was the equivalent to a “bop”.

What exactly did you mean by that?


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 21, 2021)

Overcast said:


> So, you quoted me and told me Snowboard Kids was the equivalent to a “bop”.
> 
> What exactly did you mean by that?


It’s like a track of music that is a bop but in video game form.


----------



## Overcast (Feb 21, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> It’s like a track of music that is a bop but in video game form.



Thought so. Wasn’t sure after seeing this thread.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Feb 21, 2021)

Oh no.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 22, 2021)

HOMO FOR LIFE said:


> Oh no.




oh yeah!!!


----------



## The best and greatest (Feb 22, 2021)

Banditotron said:


> Why do you think you're a woman
> Like how did you come that conclusion
> Because you look, act, and write like a man


Silly Bandito, the logical endgame of gender is that its meaningless and tells you nothing of the person who declares themselves a  man  or a  woman.

Pixel's attempts at "Being a woman" are an exercise in futility, since the only thing Pixel can be is itself.


----------



## MDforever (Feb 23, 2021)

The best and greatest said:


> Silly Bandito, the logical endgame of gender is that its meaningless and tells you nothing of the person who declares themselves a  man  or a  woman.
> 
> Pixel's attempts at "Being a woman" are an exercise in futility, since the only thing Pixel can be is itself.


most based thing i have ever heard


----------



## Florence (Feb 23, 2021)

i don’t know what this is but it looks fucking autistic


----------



## Lopt (Feb 23, 2021)

Clean your fucking room


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Feb 23, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> View attachment 1940682
> oh yeah!!!


Man, you're literally a zombie and the dead can't talk.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 23, 2021)

Lopt said:


> Clean your fucking room


I did!


----------



## Kookin (Feb 23, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I did!


Show proof, liar


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 23, 2021)

Kookin said:


> Show proof, liar


Definitely gonna be late coming back from my break now so you’d better appreciate this >:U


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 23, 2021)

Prophetic Spirit said:


> Man, you're literally a zombie and the dead can't talk.


Depends what kind of zombie.


----------



## Rich Evans Apologist (Feb 23, 2021)

Banditotron said:


> Why do you think you're a woman
> Like how did you come that conclusion
> Because you look, act, and write like a man


the truest sign of femininity is a receding hairline resulting in balding before 30

course, if you kill yourself before 30, you never go bald :thunk:


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 23, 2021)

Rich Evans Apologist said:


> the truest sign of femininity is a receding hairline resulting in balding before 30
> 
> course, if you kill yourself before 30, you never go bald :thunk:


Actually, my best friend went bald while we were in high school so riddle me piss on that one.


----------



## Florence (Feb 23, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Actually, my best friend went bald while we were in high school so riddle me piss on that one.


I’m guessing he was also a dude?


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 23, 2021)

Florence said:


> I’m guessing he was also a dude?


Aren’t we all? If it’s good enough for for Jeffrey Lebowski it should be good enough for everyone.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Feb 23, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Definitely gonna be late coming back from my break now so you’d better appreciate this >:U
> View attachment 1943561


Oh my god you live in ghetto. Look at that floor. Jesus is your grandma happy with you living with her.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 23, 2021)

HOMO FOR LIFE said:


> Oh my god you live in ghetto. Look at that floor. Jesus is your grandma happy with you living with her.


I didn’t realize ugly tile was a sign of living in the ghetto now?  I don’t live in the local slums _per se _but the separation walls are only a couple blocks away so you’re not too off-base.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 24, 2021)

Finally posting bepis for the world to see:



Spoiler




my bepis hat that is


----------



## Begemot (Feb 24, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Finally posting bepis for the world to see:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can we get a picture of you submitting to your black masters, cavebeast?


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 24, 2021)

Begemot said:


> Can we get a picture of you submitting to your black masters, cavebeast?


You don’t have to try so hard you know lol


----------



## Justtocheck (Feb 24, 2021)

What do you think of Jordan Peterson?


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 24, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> What do you think of Jordan Peterson?


Doesn’t live up to his hype.


----------



## Francesco Dellamorte (Feb 24, 2021)

Why do you have two copies of _For Your Eyes Only_ on LaserDisc? 
Sorry if you've already answered this.

Also, are you interested in operating system programming?


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Feb 24, 2021)

Francesco Dellamorte said:


> Why do you have two copies of _For Your Eyes Only_ on LaserDisc?
> Sorry if you've already answered this.
> 
> Also, are you interested in operating system programming?


I don’t, those are all one copy of the movie spread across multiple parts on RCA Video Discs. I only have one copy of For Your Eyes Only on Laserdisc, it comes on multiple discs but there’s sleeves for them in the case. So two copies, and I don’t own a working player for the CED format rn which is why I have only my Laserdisc player set up.

I am! I’m only just learning how to program in general so I am interested in knowing all sorts of ways to do it, one cannot know enough.


----------



## Begemot (Feb 24, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> You don’t have to try so hard you know lol


Yeah, I guess your inevitable submission to my pulsating black dick down your writhing whimpering throat means I don't have to try at all. You can try playing your games here, homey, we all see a cum-dumpster like you for who you truly are, bluster aside, heh....


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 24, 2021)

Hello Something Awful. First of all, I would just like to specify that this is not my account, this was loaned to me to make this post. I understand that account sharing is against the rules, but hopefully, considering the circumstances, an exception will be made.

I will not be using this account for long.Lowtax is going to be giving me my own account tomorrow. He has not read this post yet, but I do have his permission to post it.

I am Kiwi Farms user 'OwO What's This?' you might have recognized my avatar from this funny YouTube video:

I imagine a lot of you have very strong feelings about Kiwi Farms, and that's fine. I'm going to lift the veil as to the motives of a lot of our activities, and as to why the site is gone now.

I feel like I should do the former first.

First of all, something to understand: There was never a real war with Something Awful, at least not from our perspective. Doxxing in our community served several purposes, but believe it or not, none of them was harassment. With respect to your community, it was a tactic used to pop social bubbles, damage safe spaces, and lift a mirror up to your community.

In that respect, it worked wonders, despite loving up hilariously a couple times - like when a 'double agent' informant got us to dox the Goatse guy. Let me tell you, I found it HILARIOUS, but there were those behind the scenes that were quite bitter about the trick. Whichever goon got us with that deserves a medal.


But let's be real: You wouldn't have been a fun target if your community was doing well. It's not. There were many of those within our community who not only felt like you would be a fun target, but felt a sense of injustice that a site that used to be so legendary, a site they were a part of, was dramatically changing into one that prioritized people's feelings over comedy.

There is an extremely vocal minority on your website trying to play morality police and shut down conversation.

The decision to start this mock war with your website happened when your Shmorky thread was successfully shut down by the combined efforts of a mutinous administration and their defence of a user spamming up the thread for many pages to make it unreadable.
But before poo poo got dirty, the site's owner, Null, tried his hardest to reach out to Lowtax and LadyAmbien to try to help while holding back the wolves best he could. When that proved fruitless, he stopped standing in the way.

A lot of laughs were had, and the only regret shared was a lot of it came at Lowtax's expense.

The grand irony of ironies is that if you had listened to Lowtax in the first place none of this would have even happened - and he's the one taking the most heat. Which is not to say Lowtax is completely blameless... he really should've stood his ground on a lot of issues.

Moderators were walking all over him in public. Almost any other community, your rear end would've been handed to you for pulling something like that. My guess is a lot of people felt 'immune' due to how close-knit the moderation team is. The massive solidarity walk-out recently is evidence of this.
In fact, one of your moderators was so angry that despite hating Kiwi Farms, they were going to let us into the mod forum and archive everything simply out of spite. And we weren't going to say no.
And speaking of turncoats, for all the allegations of transphobia placed on Kiwi Farms, there's something you should know - almost 100% of the information regarding transgender members of your community came from transgender people in your community - people who felt like they were shut down for wrongthink by both their peers and the backing of the administration.
Of all the admin panels bans (bans that don't show up in the Leper's Colony or on people's avatars) doled out after the grand doxxing, you only managed to hit one of our informants. Literally everyone else was innocent, and I'm not making that up to help anyone.

To prove it, I would like to let you all in on another ruse - Jenner is not a troll account. She is real. Because she was trying SO HARD to get targeted by us so she could become some sort of martyr, we came up with the narrative that we discovered she was playing all of you as some sort of master class long term troll.
It was wonderful to see the bait taken by so many goons pretending not to have been reading the thread. But make no mistake - so many people bought it for good reason. When you looked at her behavior, you wanted her to be fake. That's what made the lie so appealing. It is a secret we would've kept and giggled to ourselves forever had Kiwi Farms not been shut down.
Which... brings me to that unfortunate story. Null is a huge believer in free speech, and would allow just about anything to be said on his website so long as it was legal. And whether or not you agreed or disagreed with our methods, it was legal. He sees the world as becoming too big and complicated for any major public figure to face any sort of scrutiny for their actions unless it came at the sacrifice of privacy.
In other words, with the incomprehensible amount of people involved in influencing the world around us and the field of journalism becoming an entertainment industry, Kiwi Farms was viewed as the lesser of two evils. If it meant to have the dick pics of EVERYONE to get to the bottom of who is accountable for what, so be it.
It is so easy in this day and age to sweep things under the rug, and if Kiwi Farms hadn't existed when it did, Shmorky wouldn't have been exposed as a pedophile.

And whether or not you agree with that principle, it was a principle Null strongly believed in.
He sacrificed everything for his website up until the bitter end. Kiwi Farms made an enemy, one hell of an enemy. No, not Derek Smart. This was a man with no ethics or morals, who went to any end necessary to achieve his goals. He is a man so dangerous, that even saying his name on your website puts you at risk. Now doesn't that sound silly? I imagine some of you are chuckling at the idea.

But it is true. He is a man that fancies himself a literal terrorist. And for the sake of irony, I'll refer to him as Voldemort.

Without the benefit of the KF resources in front of me, it is hard to delve into specifics. Voldemort completely ruined Null's life from top to bottom, but Null wouldn't quit.
Even with himself becoming unhireable due to the harassment he faced, he stuck to his principles. He wasn't going to let someone else tell him what to do. That's when Voldemort started going after Null's family. But so principled was Null that for the longest time, even as his family was harassed, he still said no. It put him at an awful strain with every relative he had.

But finally, a line was crossed. Voldemort's harassment of his mother finally became too much for him to bear. His campaign involved sending childing pornography to everyone involved in her real estate career under an endless supply of pseudonyms. Her real estate license was revoked.
And something else happened very recently that he has not gotten into, not even with me, that finally convinced him to pull the plug on the entire website.

Terrorism won.

As a final plea, I want you to consider some of the values Null shared, as distasteful as you might find them. Look at the world around you and compare it to the world of years past.
In many ways, it has gotten better, but I have never seen censorship like this before. Mob rule is becoming the norm, wherein we're not controlled by the majority anymore, but an extremely vocal minority whose endless patience for harassment triumphs over people who just want to live their lives.


Don't let Something Awful become like that, I beg of you.
(USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST)


----------



## Lil' Misogynist (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Furret (Feb 24, 2021)

Lil' Misogynist said:


> View attachment 1948153


I deeply regret the life choices that led to me viewing this image.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 24, 2021)

Furret said:


> I deeply regret the life choices that led to me viewing this image.


I deeply regret even knowing the context where this image makes sense.


----------



## Enoby Way (Feb 25, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Hello Something Awful. First of all, I would just like to specify that this is not my account, this was loaned to me to make this post. I understand that account sharing is against the rules, but hopefully, considering the circumstances, an exception will be made.
> 
> I will not be using this account for long.Lowtax is going to be giving me my own account tomorrow. He has not read this post yet, but I do have his permission to post it.
> 
> ...


Holy crap is all of this true!? That's horrific.


----------



## tantric_depressive (Mar 1, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> I’m not afraid of some insecure boys in a circle-jerk to see who can try the hardest. I want them to see they pale in comparison, metaphorically but also literally because I have a bad sunburn
> 
> I have to say, it’s a breath of fresh air that my so-called haters are the people who take me both seriously and at my word.


Who are you & why do you have haters?


----------



## Lodoss Warrior (Mar 1, 2021)

So...

Thoughts on Pataphysical SCPs like 2747 and 3043? After the serial escalation of self-aware writing and stakes (No, _my _original SCP is the most dangerous, it eats multiverses and shits keter level cognitohazards!), they're really the last frontier. Ironically enough, I also think they aren't as godawful with their narratives.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Mar 5, 2021)

Lodoss Warrior said:


> So...
> 
> Thoughts on Pataphysical SCPs like 2747 and 3043? After the serial escalation of self-aware writing and stakes (No, _my _original SCP is the most dangerous, it eats multiverses and shits keter level cognitohazards!), they're really the last frontier. Ironically enough, I also think they aren't as godawful with their narratives.


They’re nothing new, we’ve had stuff like I Am A Toaster since series 1, it just takes a Sorts-caliber writer to pull it off convincingly. I think the frontier of writing now, ironically, is a return to simplicity of form because of everything is overblown the simple has become a rare sight.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Mar 5, 2021)

Anyone who creates a discussion/debate thread should be banned immediately after.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Mar 5, 2021)

Gig Bucking Fun said:


> Anyone who creates a discussion/debate thread should be banned immediately after.


Anyone who suggests that anyone who creates a discussion/debate thread should be banned immediately after should be banned immediately before 

Some original content here since I don’t seem to have thread-posting privileges at present.


Spoiler


----------



## Begemot (Mar 5, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Some original content here since I don’t seem to have thread-posting privileges at present.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Bow down to @DocHoliday1977, your future wife....


----------



## Baubius (Mar 5, 2021)

This thread is retarded.


----------



## Furret (Mar 5, 2021)

Baubius said:


> This thread is retarded.


Yeah, but could you imagine what the SCP thread would look like right now if this one didn't exist?


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Mar 5, 2021)

Furret said:


> Yeah, but could you imagine what the SCP thread would look like right now if this one didn't exist?


Much less interesting


my room got messy again


----------



## gangweedfan (Mar 10, 2021)

What scps did @pixelatedharmony make? Im a bit lost on the whole scp drama thing.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Mar 10, 2021)

gangweedfan said:


> What scps did @pixelatedharmony make? Im a bit lost on the whole scp drama thing.


162 of them give or take


----------



## Furret (Mar 10, 2021)

gangweedfan said:


> What scps did @pixelatedharmony make? Im a bit lost on the whole scp drama thing.


http://scp-wiki.wikidot.com/dr-rogets-file and http://scp-wiki.wikidot.com/pixelatedharmonyauthorpage contain all the articles in question.


----------



## misterduckford (Mar 10, 2021)

pixelatedharmony said:


> Some original content here since I don’t seem to have thread-posting privileges at present.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Is any of that yours? If so I like it.

ETA but you're kind of a sperg. Don't post pics of yourself man come on.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Mar 10, 2021)

Furret said:


> http://scp-wiki.wikidot.com/dr-rogets-file and http://scp-wiki.wikidot.com/pixelatedharmonyauthorpage contain all the articles in question.





			http://rpcauthority.wikidot.com/will-the-real-slim-shady-please-stand-up
		


I’ve also started writing on the RPC authority, for completion’s sake for my writings in the containment fiction genre


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Mar 26, 2021)

I’m bored can someone come bully me please and thank you


----------



## Animosa (Mar 27, 2021)

Have you played that SCP containment game? I imagine it's a lot better if you knew the scps before hand.


----------



## Punished “Venom” pH (Mar 27, 2021)

Animosa said:


> Have you played that SCP containment game? I imagine it's a lot better if you knew the scps before hand.


I actually never did, because I was always a Mac girl and as far as I know it never got a port


----------



## Lieutenant Rasczak (Feb 18, 2022)

Punished “Venom” pH said:


> *she


>she


----------

